# Lasciato dall'amante ... ora distrutto



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

Innanzitutto mi presento, sono un uomo di 38 anni sposato da 10 con due figli di 7 e 3 anni. Vivo in una piccola città e sono una persona conosciuta, stimata e rispettata da tutti per il lavoro che svolgo.
Veniamo ora al "fattaccio", qualche anno fa conosco una bellissima ragazza, mi è sempre piaciuta oltremodo ma essendo lei fidanzata con un uomo molto più grande di lei, l'ho sempre osservata da lontano.
Qualche mese fa carpisco che si è lasciata con il suo ex e allora iniziamo a sentirci via messaggi e poi via telefono. Lei mi racconta di problemi di stalking da parte dell'ex e io tento di aiutarla. Con il passare dei giorni, il nostro sentirci messaggiarci, diventa sempre più frequente e intimo, nel frattempo io ero all'estero per lavoro.
Appena tornato ci incontriamo e ci siamo baciati appassionatamente, da quel giorno e per il successivo mese, ci siamo visti tutti i giorni anche più volte al giorno, durante i week end anche rubando i nostri momenti ai nostri impegni. Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati.
Tra noi andava tutto alla grandissima, io le avevo chiesto un po' di tempo per frequentarci e poi decidere insieme il da farsi, ero e sarei disposto a mollare tutto per lei.
Nel frattempo mia moglie scopre una nostra mail, ma io riesco a tenerla a bada e a restare a casa...ma purtroppo durante un mio viaggio di lavoro lei, decide di denunziare per stalking l'ex che nel frattempo ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude.
Il giorno dopo a distanza, abbiamo un piccolo litigio ma subito sedato da me, dicendole che avremmo risolto il tutto.
In trasferta le acquisto una marea di regali con una gioia e un amore mai provato, finalmente riparto in auto verso di lei. Nel corso del viaggio lei mi dice che non è più sicura, che vuole troncare il tutto e che la denuncia le ha aggiunto ulteriore stress alla nostra, già complessa situazione.
Ci vedemmo quella sera, lei pianse piansi io ci dicemmo “ti amo” reciprocamente e ripetutamente, con l’intenzione di continuare. Il giorno dopo mi chiamò dicendomi che era meglio chiuderla ora e non più avanti.
Da quel giorno io sono devastato, non penso ad altro che a lei, la stessa su facebbok mi ha dedicato canzoni e citazioni fino a quando non le ho tolto l’amicizia, ma lei sa che attraverso amici comuni io leggo ciò che scrive e posta.
Nei giorni scorsi ha postato queste frasi “A volte il silenzio dice quello che il cuore non avrebbe mai il coraggio di dire”, “Non capivo perché, ma venivo presa da una nostalgia così lancinante che, anche se mi trovavo a casa mia, sentivo che esisteva un posto, da qualche parte, dove dovevo tornare.”, “non aspettare il momento opportuno…crealo” oltre a canzoni con testo con riferimenti ad amori perduti o da riconquistare.
Nel frattempo stavo tentando di recuperare con mia moglie, ma la stessa non mi vede convinto e sereno e quindi è decisa ad avviare una separazione, che presumo sarà un bagno di sangue.
Al momento non so come comportarmi verso questa donna, alcuni mi dicono di lasciarla stare e se vorrà tornerà lei, dall’altro canto davvero io non vivo più sereno senza di lei, non riesco a non pensarla, a volte mi basta osservarla per strada da lontano per stare meglio quei 10’ e poi ancora peggio.
Vorrei scriverle o telefonarle, ma non vorrei “rovinare” semmai vi fosse la remota possibilità che possa tornare da me.
Ho scritto tutto ciò proprio per avere da voi un consiglio sul cosa fare.
Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi presento, sono un uomo di 38 anni sposato da 10 con due figli di 7 e 3 anni. Vivo in una piccola città e sono una persona conosciuta, stimata e rispettata da tutti per il lavoro che svolgo.
> Veniamo ora al "fattaccio", qualche anno fa conosco una bellissima ragazza, mi è sempre piaciuta oltremodo ma essendo lei fidanzata con un uomo molto più grande di lei, l'ho sempre osservata da lontano.
> Qualche mese fa carpisco che si è lasciata con il suo ex e allora iniziamo a sentirci via messaggi e poi via telefono. Lei mi racconta di problemi di stalking da parte dell'ex e io tento di aiutarla. Con il passare dei giorni, il nostro sentirci messaggiarci, diventa sempre più frequente e intimo, nel frattempo io ero all'estero per lavoro.
> Appena tornato ci incontriamo e ci siamo baciati appassionatamente, da quel giorno e per il successivo mese, ci siamo visti tutti i giorni anche più volte al giorno, durante i week end anche rubando i nostri momenti ai nostri impegni. Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto 
Sarei tentata di dirti cerca di capire parlando con lei perché ha preso una decisione cosi  drastica 
Nel chiudere con te repentinamente 
Però valuta che se sei in fase di separazione potresti mettere troppa carne al fuoco e creare un bel pasticcio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi presento, sono un uomo di 38 anni sposato da 10 con due figli di 7 e 3 anni. Vivo in una piccola città e sono una persona conosciuta, stimata e rispettata da tutti per il lavoro che svolgo.
> Veniamo ora al "fattaccio", qualche anno fa conosco una bellissima ragazza, mi è sempre piaciuta oltremodo ma essendo lei fidanzata con un uomo molto più grande di lei, l'ho sempre osservata da lontano.
> Qualche mese fa carpisco che si è lasciata con il suo ex e allora iniziamo a sentirci via messaggi e poi via telefono. Lei mi racconta di problemi di stalking da parte dell'ex e io tento di aiutarla. Con il passare dei giorni, il nostro sentirci messaggiarci, diventa sempre più frequente e intimo, nel frattempo io ero all'estero per lavoro.
> Appena tornato ci incontriamo e ci siamo baciati appassionatamente, da quel giorno e per il successivo mese, ci siamo visti tutti i giorni anche più volte al giorno, durante i week end anche rubando i nostri momenti ai nostri impegni. Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati.
> ...


No comment. 38 anni.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No comment. 38 anni.


Mica te la cavi così


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica te la cavi così


Classica storia da feuilleton o fotoromanzo con Ciavarro e Lovelock. Confusione tra innamoramento e amore. Weekend coi figli sacrificati. Famiglie con figli sfasciate per ragioni di figa. Post di Facebook. Lagrime. 

Lasciatemi perdere.


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto
> Sarei tentata di dirti cerca di capire parlando con lei perché ha preso una decisione cosi  drastica
> Nel chiudere con te repentinamente
> Però valuta che se sei in fase di separazione potresti mettere troppa carne al fuoco e creare un bel pasticcio


Grazie della risposta, purtroppo mia moglie è super decisa alla separazione con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Il problema è che io avrei affrontato la separazione con lei al mio fianco, ma ora doverla affrontare da solo e con il mio pensiero h24 a lei mi destabilizza.
I motivi della decisione sono stati, a suo dire, una non serenità dovuta allo stress della denuncia e alla situazione "particolare" tra me e lei. Ovvero che lei non avrebbe comunque potuto dire nulla a nessuno di noi, benchè io e lei ci vedevamo più di una coppia "normale", diciamo che ci mancava solo la passeggiata per il Corso principale mano nella mano. Per dire io la accompagnavo a lavoro, passavo a prenderla, la accompagnavo a casa, pesa molto per lei in un futuro insieme giustificare alla sua famiglia, perchè una bella ragazza poco più che trentenne figlia unica si possa impelagare con uno separato, fermo restando che io, ripeto, ho una ottima posizione economica e sociale oltre a essere conosciuto e godere della stima di tantissime persone nella nostra piccola città.
Sono molto tentato da ricontattarla, dal corteggiarla nuovamente ma ripeto la mia più grande paura è quella di azzerare una seppur remota possibilità di riavvicinamento.


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Classica storia da feuilleton o fotoromanzo con Ciavarro e Lovelock. Confusione tra innamoramento e amore. Weekend coi figli sacrificati. Famiglie con figli sfasciate per ragioni di figa. Post di Facebook. Lagrime.
> 
> Lasciatemi perdere.


Capisco il tuo punto di vista, e da un punto di vista l'unica soluzione era ricucire con mia moglie inizialmente anche ben disposta...purtroppo ora è quasi impossibile in quanto, come detto, ho la testa e i miei sentimenti rivolti solo ed esclusivamente a lei.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto.............................


Non capisco l'improvviso cambiamento di lei mentre eri in viaggio 
sicuro che tua moglie non abbia parlato con lei?


----------



## iosolo (16 Marzo 2017)

Io non ho capito perchè la tizia ha chiuso con te, comunicando sciocchezze e ambiguità tra l'altro tramite facebook.  

Forse un chiarimento è necessario e puoi chiederlo. 

Tua moglie per fortuna si è chiamata fuori dai giochi.


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non capisco l'improvviso cambiamento di lei mentre eri in viaggio
> sicuro che tua moglie non abbia parlato con lei?



Mia moglie le ha parlato quando a causa di una mail ci ha scoperti, ma avevamo come dire "sistemato" tutto di fatto siamo andati avanti per circa un altro mese...


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non ho capito perchè la tizia ha chiuso con te, comunicando sciocchezze e ambiguità tra l'altro tramite facebook.
> 
> Forse un chiarimento è necessario e puoi chiederlo.
> 
> Tua moglie per fortuna si è chiamata fuori dai giochi.


Probabilmente è l'unica soluzione, peccato che lei non voglia incontrarmi di persona in quanto sappiamo entrambi che se ci incontrassimo difficilmente riusciremmo a stare l'uno lontano dall'altra....


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Mia moglie le ha parlato quando a causa di una mail ci ha scoperti, ma avevamo come dire "sistemato" tutto di fatto siamo andati avanti per circa un altro mese...


Ah l'ammore che fa' fa


----------



## iosolo (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Probabilmente è l'unica soluzione, peccato che lei non voglia incontrarmi di persona in quanto sappiamo entrambi che se ci incontrassimo difficilmente riusciremmo a stare l'uno lontano dall'altra....


Se tu ti stai separando per quale motivo dovreste stare lontano?! 

Sarà che forse il motivo che ti lascia è perchè hai tirato troppo la corda in un rapporto ambiguo. Forse lei era stanca di essere solamente amante.


----------



## mistral (16 Marzo 2017)

Lei figlia unica,benestante etc etc etc,potrebbe non volersi accollare,un uomo che porta in dote un divorzio e due figli.
A 30 anni forse si rende conto di poter aspirare ad un amore di prima mano.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei figlia unica,benestante etc etc etc,potrebbe non volersi accollare,un uomo che porta in dote un divorzio e due figli.
> A 30 anni forse si rende conto di poter aspirare ad un amore di prima mano.


Razionalmente si, ma con l'ammore?


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei figlia unica,benestante etc etc etc,potrebbe non volersi accollare,un uomo che porta in dote un divorzio e due figli.
> A 30 anni forse si rende conto di poter aspirare ad un amore di prima mano.


Questo senza ambra di dubbio, però la cosa che non mi spiego è che io ero già sposato quando abbiamo iniziato...poi se neanche dopo due mesi già ti sta stretta la situazione senza darci almeno un tempo anche per conoscerci, permettimi è un discorso che non riesco a far stare in piedi.


----------



## insane (16 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei figlia unica,benestante etc etc etc,potrebbe non volersi accollare,un uomo che porta in dote un divorzio e due figli.
> A 30 anni forse si rende conto di poter aspirare ad un amore di prima mano.


Amore di prima mano fantastico :up:
 [MENTION=7082]gp161[/MENTION] hai fatto la stronzata, bravo, ora tocca pagare. E molla facebook


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Classica storia da feuilleton o fotoromanzo con Ciavarro e Lovelock. Confusione tra innamoramento e amore. Weekend coi figli sacrificati. Famiglie con figli sfasciate per ragioni di figa. Post di Facebook. Lagrime.
> 
> Lasciatemi perdere.


esperto di fotoromanzi!! Non mi ricordavo più i nomi. Per fortuna ci sei tu:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi presento, sono un uomo di 38 anni sposato da 10 con due figli di 7 e 3 anni. Vivo in una piccola città e sono una persona conosciuta, stimata e rispettata da tutti per il lavoro che svolgo.
> Veniamo ora al "fattaccio", qualche anno fa conosco una bellissima ragazza, mi è sempre piaciuta oltremodo ma essendo lei fidanzata con un uomo molto più grande di lei, l'ho sempre osservata da lontano.
> Qualche mese fa carpisco che si è lasciata con il suo ex e allora iniziamo a sentirci via messaggi e poi via telefono. Lei mi racconta di problemi di stalking da parte dell'ex e io tento di aiutarla. Con il passare dei giorni, il nostro sentirci messaggiarci, diventa sempre più frequente e intimo, nel frattempo io ero all'estero per lavoro.
> Appena tornato ci incontriamo e ci siamo baciati appassionatamente, da quel giorno e per il successivo mese, ci siamo visti tutti i giorni anche più volte al giorno, durante i week end anche rubando i nostri momenti ai nostri impegni. Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati.
> ...


ciao e benvenuto, ma ormai il danno con la moglie è fatto. Perché non cercarla per lo meno capire se i post su fb sono dedicati effettivamente a te. Se ci tiene torna se ha trovato un altro ti darà il benservito definitivo.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto, ma ormai il danno con la moglie è fatto. Perché non cercarla per lo meno capire se i post su fb sono dedicati effettivamente a te. Se ci tiene torna se ha trovato un altro ti darà il benservito definitivo.


Ma dico io, ti sei fatto un paio di trombate fuori ordinanza, ti ha mandato a cacare e tu che fai come un adolescente vedi quello che scrive su Facebook? Ma pensa ai due bambini. Sveglia quarantenne!!!!
 Ps. Scusa Ginevra ho sbagliato, diretto al 3D


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Classica storia da feuilleton o fotoromanzo con Ciavarro e Lovelock. Confusione tra innamoramento e amore. Weekend coi figli sacrificati. Famiglie con figli sfasciate per ragioni di figa. Post di Facebook. Lagrime.
> 
> Lasciatemi perdere.


perfetta sintesi


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta, purtroppo mia moglie è super decisa alla separazione con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Il problema è che io avrei affrontato la separazione con lei al mio fianco, ma ora doverla affrontare da solo e con il mio pensiero h24 a lei mi destabilizza.
> I motivi della decisione sono stati, a suo dire, una non serenità dovuta allo stress della denuncia e alla situazione "particolare" tra me e lei. Ovvero che lei non avrebbe comunque potuto dire nulla a nessuno di noi, benchè io e lei ci vedevamo più di una coppia "normale", diciamo che ci mancava solo la passeggiata per il Corso principale mano nella mano. Per dire io la accompagnavo a lavoro, passavo a prenderla, la accompagnavo a casa, pesa molto per lei in un futuro insieme giustificare alla sua famiglia, perchè una bella ragazza poco più che trentenne figlia unica si possa impelagare con uno separato, fermo restando che io, ripeto, ho una ottima posizione economica e sociale oltre a essere conosciuto e godere della stima di tantissime persone nella nostra piccola città.
> Sono molto tentato da ricontattarla, dal corteggiarla nuovamente ma ripeto la mia più grande paura è quella di azzerare una seppur remota possibilità di riavvicinamento.


Beh direi che il pregiudizio dell'uomo separato spero sia superabile ...nel caso


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]

SI ormai perso per perso penso sia l'unica soluzione fattibile e non vorrei far passare nemmeno tanto tempo ancora, giusto per capire se dentro o fuori una volta e per sempre.


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dico io, ti sei fatto un paio di trombate fuori ordinanza, ti ha mandato a cacare e tu che fai come un adolescente vedi quello che scrive su Facebook? Ma pensa ai due bambini. Sveglia quarantenne!!!!
> Ps. Scusa Ginevra ho sbagliato, diretto al 3D


Probabilmente hai ragione, ma il problema è che mia moglie è determinata e che comunque io non riesco, dopo un mese, a togliermi lei dalla testa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dico io, ti sei fatto un paio di trombate fuori ordinanza, ti ha mandato a cacare e tu che fai come un adolescente vedi quello che scrive su Facebook? Ma pensa ai due bambini. Sveglia quarantenne!!!!
> Ps. Scusa Ginevra ho sbagliato, diretto al 3D


prego di niente.Ma il danno lo ha già fatto


----------



## gp161 (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prego di niente.Ma il danno lo ha già fatto


Purtroppo...si


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Purtroppo...si


Rimediabile comunque,
ma con impegno tuo...
mica per grazia ricevuta,
datti da fare che tanto la cotta ti passa prima di quanto tu creda...


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Purtroppo...si





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Rimediabile comunque,
> ma con impegno tuo...
> mica per grazia ricevuta,
> datti da fare che tanto la cotta ti passa prima di quanto tu creda...


 scusa, bene rimediare ma deve essere convinto. Se no fa danni su danni.Ora come ora lo vedo un po troppo perso. Io invece mi chiedo perché l'hai cercata all'inizio?Non ci stavi proprio bene con tua moglie, dei tuoi figli non ti interessava? Una relazione alla luce del sole senza pensare alle conseguenze. Tu ci sei cascato, ma lei ha rovinato la tua famiglia prima e poi sparisce. Ma!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa, bene rimediare ma deve essere convinto. Se no fa danni su danni.Ora come ora lo vedo un po troppo perso. Io invece mi chiedo perché l'hai cercata all'inizio?Non ci stavi proprio bene con tua moglie, dei tuoi figli non ti interessava? Una relazione alla luce del sole senza pensare alle conseguenze. Tu ci sei cascato, ma lei ha rovinato la tua famiglia prima e poi sparisce. Ma!!!


Mi sa che è andato. Qualsiasi consiglio circa la moglie è inutile. Accetta solo consigli su come riconquistare "l'ammore".


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è andato. Qualsiasi consiglio circa la moglie è inutile. Accetta solo consigli su come riconquistare "l'ammore".


Mi sa che hai proprio ragione...
Poi mi dicono che ho torto quando sostengo che chi non ha esperienza... a prima trasgressione casca nell'illusione dell'ammmmore... ahihai!


----------



## mistral (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Questo senza ambra di dubbio, però la cosa che non mi spiego è che io ero già sposato quando abbiamo iniziato...poi se neanche dopo due mesi già ti sta stretta la situazione senza darci almeno un tempo anche per conoscerci, permettimi è un discorso che non riesco a far stare in piedi.


Ma ci si può anche semplicemente divertite fuori e dentro il letto senza sottintendere il metter su famiglia.
Non credo che lei abbia iniziato con una progettualità futura.
Togliersi uno sfizio e qualche scopata possono essere anche fine a se stessi tanto  più che lei pare e uscire da una storia soffocante .Vorra farfalleggiare di fiore in fiore per qualche tempo.A 30 anni,senza impegni  ci sta.


----------



## mistral (16 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione, ma il problema è che mia moglie è determinata e che comunque io non riesco, dopo un mese, a togliermi lei dalla testa.


Questa ragazza è cibo  per stalker....o è sfigata o una gran figa.


----------



## mistral (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh direi che il pregiudizio dell'uomo separato spero sia superabile ...nel caso


Ma questa vita da innamorati quasi alla luce del sole ,la vivevi nella tua piccola città dove godi di stima ,posizione sociale invidiabile e dove ci camminano anche tua moglie e i tuoi figli?
Se la risposta è sì.......sticazzi
Nella mia piccola città un uomo stimabile,ottima posizione economica e sociale si è messo a fare il quindicenne con una donna più giovane .Faceva il pirla ,lei lo raggiungeva nella sua azienda ,pensavano di essere trasparenti.
Ha messo in imbarazzo in primis lui poi la moglie ed i figli che qui ci vivono .Per la cronaca l'altra ,dopo aver fatto l'innamorata lo ha scaricato e lui è rimasto leggermente meno stimato e qualche sorrisino di dietro se lo sente ancora ora.Quatto quatto è stato a casetta.La moglie ,titolare di un noto negozio è costretta a fare la faccia di bronzo come pure i figli.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma questa vita da innamorati quasi alla luce del sole ,la vivevi nella tua piccola città dove godi di stima ,posizione sociale invidiabile e dove ci camminano anche tua moglie e i tuoi figli?
> Se la risposta è sì.......sticazzi
> Nella mia piccola città un uomo stimabile,ottima posizione economica e sociale si è messo a fare il quindicenne con una donna più giovane .Faceva il pirla ,lei lo raggiungeva nella sua azienda ,pensavano di essere trasparenti.
> Ha messo in imbarazzo in primis lui poi la moglie ed i figli che qui ci vivono .Per la cronaca l'altra ,dopo aver fatto l'innamorata lo ha scaricato e lui è rimasto leggermente meno stimato e qualche sorrisino di dietro se lo sente ancora ora.Quatto quatto è stato a casetta.La moglie ,titolare di un noto negozio è costretta a fare la faccia di bronzo come pure i figli.


Beh capita anche questo...vero


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Questa ragazza è cibo  per stalker....o è sfigata o una gran figa.


o una gatta morta


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o una gatta morta


Diciamo che è molto bella, oggettivamente, e anche un pochino gatta morta!


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma ci si può anche semplicemente divertite fuori e dentro il letto senza sottintendere il metter su famiglia.
> Non credo che lei abbia iniziato con una progettualità futura.
> Togliersi uno sfizio e qualche scopata possono essere anche fine a se stessi tanto  più che lei pare e uscire da una storia soffocante .Vorra farfalleggiare di fiore in fiore per qualche tempo.A 30 anni,senza impegni  ci sta.


Diciamo che ho più di un "precedente", purtroppo questa tipa mi ha davvero preso molto e al momento messo una marea di dubbi e probabilmente incrinato seriamente il mio matrimonio.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è molto bella, oggettivamente, e anche un pochino gatta morta!


Ma ti sei reso conto cosa ti aspetta? Io credo di no.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma questa vita da innamorati quasi alla luce del sole ,la vivevi nella tua piccola città dove godi di stima ,posizione sociale invidiabile e dove ci camminano anche tua moglie e i tuoi figli?
> Se la risposta è sì.......sticazzi
> Nella mia piccola città un uomo stimabile,ottima posizione economica e sociale si è messo a fare il quindicenne con una donna più giovane .Faceva il pirla ,lei lo raggiungeva nella sua azienda ,pensavano di essere trasparenti.
> Ha messo in imbarazzo in primis lui poi la moglie ed i figli che qui ci vivono .Per la cronaca l'altra ,dopo aver fatto l'innamorata lo ha scaricato e lui è rimasto leggermente meno stimato e qualche sorrisino di dietro se lo sente ancora ora.Quatto quatto è stato a casetta.La moglie ,titolare di un noto negozio è costretta a fare la faccia di bronzo come pure i figli.


Si abitiamo nella stessa città, e il sospetto che lo sappia più gente di quanta io ne possa immaginare lo ho, purtroppo!


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ti sei reso conto cosa ti aspetta? Io credo di no.


Probabilmente NO, ma purtroppo se mia moglie resta inamovibile sulla sua posizione...me ne dovrò fare una ragione.


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi presento, sono un uomo di 38 anni sposato da 10 con due figli di 7 e 3 anni. Vivo in una piccola città e sono una persona conosciuta, stimata e rispettata da tutti per il lavoro che svolgo.
> Veniamo ora al "fattaccio", qualche anno fa conosco una bellissima ragazza, mi è sempre piaciuta oltremodo ma essendo lei fidanzata con un uomo molto più grande di lei, l'ho sempre osservata da lontano.
> Qualche mese fa carpisco che si è lasciata con il suo ex e allora iniziamo a sentirci via messaggi e poi via telefono. Lei mi racconta di problemi di stalking da parte dell'ex e io tento di aiutarla. Con il passare dei giorni, il nostro sentirci messaggiarci, diventa sempre più frequente e intimo, nel frattempo io ero all'estero per lavoro.
> Appena tornato ci incontriamo e ci siamo baciati appassionatamente, da quel giorno e per il successivo mese, ci siamo visti tutti i giorni anche più volte al giorno, durante i week end anche rubando i nostri momenti ai nostri impegni. Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati.
> ...


L'unico punto di tutta la, ordinaria, storia che mi ha personalmente acceso una lampadina è il perché proprio lei decida di punto in bianco di troncare di netto. Questo, unito alle sue citazioni da pseudo fatalista di cui sopra, mi fa pensare solo che lei si sia allontanata per spronarti a prendere la decisione di mollare tua moglie. Se andiamo a vedere lei agisce nel suo interesse, naturalmente, e, ti dirò, secondo me non è nemmeno biasimabile. Mi pare ovvio che ti voglia per lei.

Il problema sei tu. Che poi non ho capito cosa tentavi di recuperare con tua moglie, la quale vedendoti con la testa altrove ha chiesto la separazione. Magari il momento in cui l'altra ti ha comunicato di voler troncare dipende proprio dal tuo tentennamento e dal voler ritentare in qualche modo con tua moglie.

Vista la tua età, i bambini di mezzo, è facile che fai un casino.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

JON ha detto:


> L'unico punto di tutta la, ordinaria, storia che mi ha personalmente acceso una lampadina è il perché proprio lei decida di punto in bianco di troncare di netto. Questo, unito alle sue citazioni da pseudo fatalista di cui sopra, mi fa pensare solo che lei si sia allontanata per spronarti a prendere la decisione di mollare tua moglie. Se andiamo a vedere lei agisce nel suo interesse, naturalmente, e, ti dirò, secondo me non è nemmeno biasimabile. Mi pare ovvio che ti voglia per lei.
> 
> Il problema sei tu. Che poi non ho capito cosa tentavi di recuperare con tua moglie, la quale vedendoti con la testa altrove ha chiesto la separazione. Magari il momento in cui l'altra ti ha comunicato di voler troncare dipende proprio dal tuo tentennamento e dal voler ritentare in qualche modo con tua moglie.
> 
> Vista la tua età, i bambini di mezzo, è facile che fai un casino.


Si probabilmente lei mi vorrebbe per lei, cosa che non le ho mai negato ma solo chiesto un poco di tempo, considerando che dopo 10 anni di matrimonio e due figli piccoli, avrei preso una decisione ma non oggi su due piedi ma tra 6-12 mesi...Però il dubbio che non sia questo il suo pensiero viene dal suo allontanamento e dai suoi silenzi.


----------



## insane (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Si probabilmente lei mi vorrebbe per lei, cosa che non le ho mai negato ma solo chiesto un poco di tempo, considerando che dopo 10 anni di matrimonio e due figli piccoli, avrei preso una decisione ma non oggi su due piedi ma tra 6-12 mesi...Però il dubbio che non sia questo il suo pensiero viene dal suo allontanamento e dai suoi silenzi.


Secondo me ti stai cacciando in un casino di dimensioni cosmiche, e contanto anche la tua posizione di spicco nel tuo paese non e' da escludere che ci potrebbero essere ripercussioni anche di carattere lavorativo.


----------



## ilnikko (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> [...]
> Nei giorni scorsi ha postato queste frasi “A volte il silenzio dice quello che il cuore non avrebbe mai il coraggio di dire”, “Non capivo perché, ma venivo presa da una nostalgia così lancinante che, anche se mi trovavo a casa mia, sentivo che esisteva un posto, da qualche parte, dove dovevo tornare.”, “non aspettare il momento opportuno…crealo” oltre a canzoni con testo con riferimenti ad amori perduti o da riconquistare.
> Nel frattempo stavo tentando di recuperare con mia moglie, ma la stessa non mi vede convinto e sereno e quindi è decisa ad avviare una separazione, che presumo sarà un bagno di sangue.
> Al momento non so come comportarmi verso questa donna, alcuni mi dicono di lasciarla stare e se vorrà tornerà lei, dall’altro canto davvero io non vivo più sereno senza di lei, non riesco a non pensarla, a volte mi basta osservarla per strada da lontano per stare meglio quei 10’ e poi ancora peggio.
> ...


Ciao,sei sicuro che quelle frasi siano per te ? potrebbe esserci qualcun'altro di cui tu non sei a conoscenza ? potrebbe avere ragione Jon sul fatto che lei si sia allontanata in attesa di una tua mossa. Per il resto ti capisco, certo che dato il poco tempo avuto a disposizione non lo chiamerei amore ma innamoramento...pero' ti capisco, e se anche tu senti di aver chiuso con tua moglie io ti direi di andartene, stare un periodo da solo e capire fino in fondo i tuoi reali sentimenti per lei, in modo da ricontattarla convinto di quello che senti. Ovviamente cerca di scindere le due cose, altrimenti rischi di "legare" la separazione da tua moglie a lei, e non è così, nel senso che ti separi indipendentemente da lei...chè se tra un po' la chiami e lei ti dice che sta' con un altro si che rischi di andare fuori di testa. Aggiungo che, personalmente, trovo di una tristezza unica leggere di amori legati all'età, al fatto che lei possa_ ambire _ad altro, come in una sorta di classifica e soprattutto come se queste cose si potessero controllare. Ovviamente e per fortuna non è così. Se sei convinto di nutrire sentimenti per lei chiamala, che è pieno il mondo di gente che deve vivere due vite per farne una...ne sto' vedendo un sacco proprio in questo periodo che mi sto' separando.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Secondo me ti stai cacciando in un casino di dimensioni cosmiche, e contanto anche la tua posizione di spicco nel tuo paese non e' da escludere che ci potrebbero essere ripercussioni anche di carattere lavorativo.



Esatto e questo è un altro aspetto che devo considerare, anche perchè io e lei frequentiamo lo stesso ambiente. Onestamente una separazione del dott. x per poi stare con Y non passerebbe inosservata soprattutto, ripeto, nell'ambiente che frequentiamo


----------



## ilnikko (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Esatto e questo è un altro aspetto che devo considerare, anche perchè io e lei frequentiamo lo stesso ambiente. Onestamente una separazione del dott. x per poi stare con Y non passerebbe inosservata soprattutto, ripeto, nell'ambiente che frequentiamo


Fottitene, la vita è tua e i commenti della gente valgono zero. Il lavoro è lavoro non è la tua vita.


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Si probabilmente lei mi vorrebbe per lei, cosa che non le ho mai negato ma solo chiesto un poco di tempo, considerando che dopo 10 anni di matrimonio e due figli piccoli, avrei preso una decisione ma non oggi su due piedi ma tra 6-12 mesi...*Però il dubbio che non sia questo il suo pensiero viene dal suo allontanamento e dai suoi silenzi*.


E cosa potrebbe essere? A parte eventuali pressioni dell'ex, se proprio vogliamo trovare un motivo contingente, non vedo altro.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

JON ha detto:


> E cosa potrebbe essere? A parte eventuali pressioni dell'ex, se proprio vogliamo trovare un motivo contingente, non vedo altro.


La paura di dover affrontare e vincere i pregiudizi e soprattutto il giudizio della sua famiglia...


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> La paura di dover affrontare e vincere i pregiudizi e soprattutto il giudizio della sua famiglia...


 Può essere in effetti. Siete sottoposti al giudizio sociale della realtà in cui vivete. Però questo è un problema principalmente vostro. Non so se la cosa possa avere ripercussioni sul lavoro, e quindi costituire una sorta di deterrente nel farvi desistere, ma a questo punto mantenere una posizione di facciata non ha alcun senso. Dato che hai già compromesso l'equilibrio familiare e che dopotutto non credo che le persone intorno a voi non si siano già accorte dei vostri traffici, pensare di mantenere un profilo basso è assurdo, per non dire stupido, scusa se mi permetto.
Perché il problema è che cosi facendo peggiorate solo la situazione e vi rendete automaticamente biasimabili, contrariamente a quanto pensate di fare .

Per cui la scelta di troncare potrebbe essere logica e sensata, sei tu che devi prendere una decisione lucida e convinta nella speranza che ti renda conto degli aspetti negativi che essa comporterà.


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,sei sicuro che quelle frasi siano per te ? potrebbe esserci qualcun'altro di cui tu non sei a conoscenza ? potrebbe avere ragione Jon sul fatto che lei si sia allontanata in attesa di una tua mossa. Per il resto ti capisco, certo che dato il poco tempo avuto a disposizione non lo chiamerei amore ma innamoramento...pero' ti capisco, e se anche tu senti di aver chiuso con tua moglie io ti direi di andartene, stare un periodo da solo e capire fino in fondo i tuoi reali sentimenti per lei, in modo da ricontattarla convinto di quello che senti. Ovviamente cerca di scindere le due cose, altrimenti rischi di "legare" la separazione da tua moglie a lei, e non è così, nel senso che ti separi indipendentemente da lei...chè se tra un po' la chiami e lei ti dice che sta' con un altro si che rischi di andare fuori di testa. Aggiungo che, personalmente, trovo di una tristezza unica leggere di amori legati all'età, al fatto che lei possa_ ambire _ad altro, come in una sorta di classifica e soprattutto come se queste cose si potessero controllare. Ovviamente e per fortuna non è così. Se sei convinto di nutrire sentimenti per lei chiamala, che *è pieno il mondo di gente che deve vivere due vite per farne una...ne sto' vedendo un sacco proprio in questo periodo che mi sto' separando*.


Intanto condivido pienamente il consiglio di prendere un momento di riflessione e scindere il matrimonio dalla nuova storia trattando le due situazioni per quello che sono.
Per quanto riguarda il neretto, anche, capita che per volere la vita che si desidera, che comunque evolve e che si adatta a noi, dobbiamo "distruggere" cose, cosi come anche le persone.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Esatto e questo è un altro aspetto che devo considerare, anche perchè io e lei frequentiamo lo stesso ambiente. Onestamente una separazione del dott. x per poi stare con Y non passerebbe inosservata soprattutto, ripeto, nell'ambiente che frequentiamo


Separati nel migliore dei modi. Stai calmino un po' di tempo e vedrai che sarà lei ( l'altra) a contattarti se non lo fa allora era un calesse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Probabilmente NO, ma purtroppo se mia moglie resta inamovibile sulla sua posizione...*me ne dovrò fare una ragione*.


Ooooh quanta disperazione!! Sto roteando gli occhi e ti sto anche insultando mentalmente. Ragione di che? Rileggiti sin dall'inizio e poi mi dici cosa avresti fatto tu se tua moglie si fosse comportata come hai fatto tu.


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Secondo me* ti stai cacciando *in un casino di dimensioni cosmiche, e contanto anche la tua posizione di spicco nel tuo paese non e' da escludere che ci potrebbero essere ripercussioni anche di carattere lavorativo.


si è già cacciato solo che non sa come uscirsene.
Non ami più tua moglie, visto che dici di amare la tua amante e stavi pensando di uscire dal matrimonio con i tuoi "tempi" (troppo semplice) in un primo momento, poi ci hai ripensato e hai cercato di recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie (presumo per i figli visto che l'amore era finito), tua moglie ci ha provato ma ha trovato un muro, nel frattempo la tua amante si è stufata di aspettarti e ti ha mollato.
Che fare adesso???? sicuramente concedere la separazione (senza fare storie....) alla tua consorte, correre dalla tua amata promettendole in ginocchio che l'amerai per sempre. Spera solo che non sia troppo tardi, ma devi avere la consapevolezza che è tutta "colpa" tua.


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Esatto e questo è un altro aspetto che devo considerare, anche perchè io e lei frequentiamo lo stesso ambiente. Onestamente una separazione* del dott. x per poi stare con Y non passerebbe inosservata soprattutto, ripeto, nell'ambiente che frequentiamo*




e chi se ne "fotte" arrivato ad un certo punto..........


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ooooh quanta disperazione!! Sto roteando gli occhi e ti sto anche insultando mentalmente. Ragione di che? Rileggiti sin dall'inizio e poi mi dici cosa avresti fatto tu se tua moglie si fosse comportata come hai fatto tu.


Lo ho ammesso anche a lei, l'avrei già lasciata...purtroppo non è la prima che mia moglie era disposta a perdonarmi...


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Lo ho ammesso anche a lei, l'avrei già lasciata...purtroppo non è la prima che mia moglie era disposta a perdonarmi...


Ma scusa era necessario far capire a tua mogli i tradimenti? Io ho tradito varie volte e sono ancora con lei ( 35 anni di matrimonio) . Dimmi ogni donna che conosci è l'ammore?
Fai una revisione doctor


----------



## insane (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Lo ho ammesso anche a lei, l'avrei già lasciata...purtroppo non è la prima che mia moglie era disposta a perdonarmi...


Ah ma sei recidivo anche


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma scusa era necessario far capire a tua mogli i tradimenti? Io ho tradito varie volte e sono ancora con lei ( 35 anni di matrimonio) . Dimmi ogni donna che conosci è l'ammore?
> Fai una revisione doctor


Assolutamente no, le altre non erano nemmeno paragonabili a questa ultima, che ripeto mi ha davvero "distrutto"


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, le altre non erano nemmeno paragonabili a questa ultima, che ripeto mi ha davvero "distrutto"


Continuo a dirti fermati e ragiona. Hai molto da perdere. Medita, non autoincularti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ah ma sei recidivo anche





gp161 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, le altre non erano nemmeno paragonabili a questa ultima, che ripeto mi ha davvero "distrutto"


scusa un po ma in 10 anni di matrimonio quante ne hai avute? Così statisticamente parlando


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa un po ma in 10 anni di matrimonio quante ne hai avute? Così statisticamente parlando


1 10 100 il problema è l'ultima.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 1 10 100 il problema è l'ultima.


Esatto il "problema" vero è l'ultima, e non riesco razionalmente a spiegarmi il perchè...è ormai passato quasi un mese e ancora non riesco a trovare il bandolo di questa matassa.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Continuo a dirti fermati e ragiona. Hai molto da perdere. Medita, non autoincularti.


La scelta più razionale è questa...


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> La scelta più razionale è questa...


Appunto, ragiona con la testa "di sopra"


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, ragiona con la testa "di sopra"


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma purtroppo in questo momento, la mia testa di sopra è rivolta verso di lei, verso i suoi silenzi e verso le cose dette e non dette...credimi mi sembra di impazzire, non riesco a trovare un attimo di serenità e tranquillità per riflettere e ragionare senza fare cazzate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 1 10 100 il problema è l'ultima.


il problema x lui è l'ultima, ma per la sua famiglia vuol dire che ci sarà sempre un problema. Certo che se sua moglie l'ha già sgamato più volte, abbi pazienza.un discorso portato avanti solo di lui . Viva l'egoismo. A questo punto torno sul discorso iniziale. Ha sputato nel piatto dove mangiava, ora il piatto non c'è più. Rimanga solo e non distrugga ulteriormente la vita della moglie e dei figli. Deve cercare la gatta morta e chiarire. E l'ex della tipa non è uno stalker, semplicemente lei li molla e questi persi lla cercano xk non si rassegnano. Fine.Non è complicato


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No comment. 38 anni.


Io avevo capito 8


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema x lui è l'ultima, ma per la sua famiglia vuol dire che ci sarà sempre un problema. Certo che se sua moglie l'ha già sgamato più volte, abbi pazienza.un discorso portato avanti solo di lui . Viva l'egoismo. A questo punto torno sul discorso iniziale. Ha sputato nel piatto dove mangiava, ora il piatto non c'è più. Rimanga solo e non distrugga ulteriormente la vita della moglie e dei figli. Deve cercare la gatta morta e chiarire. E l'ex della tipa non è uno stalker, semplicemente lei li molla e questi persi lla cercano xk non si rassegnano. Fine.Non è complicato


Purtroppo la tua analisi mi sembra molto corretta...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta, purtroppo mia moglie è super decisa alla separazione con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Il problema è che io avrei affrontato la separazione con lei al mio fianco, ma ora doverla affrontare da solo e con il mio pensiero h24 a lei mi destabilizza.
> I motivi della decisione sono stati, a suo dire, una non serenità dovuta allo stress della denuncia e alla situazione "particolare" tra me e lei. Ovvero che lei non avrebbe comunque potuto dire nulla a nessuno di noi, benchè io e lei ci vedevamo più di una coppia "normale", diciamo che ci mancava solo la passeggiata per il Corso principale mano nella mano. Per dire io la accompagnavo a lavoro, passavo a prenderla, la accompagnavo a casa, pesa molto per lei in un futuro insieme giustificare alla sua famiglia, perchè una bella ragazza poco più che trentenne figlia unica si possa impelagare con uno separato, fermo restando che io, ripeto, ho una ottima posizione economica e sociale oltre a essere conosciuto e godere della stima di tantissime persone nella nostra piccola città.
> Sono molto tentato da ricontattarla, dal corteggiarla nuovamente ma ripeto la mia più grande paura è quella di azzerare una seppur remota possibilità di riavvicinamento.





gp161 ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, e da un punto di vista l'unica soluzione era ricucire con mia moglie inizialmente anche ben disposta...purtroppo ora è quasi impossibile in quanto, come detto, ho la testa e i miei sentimenti rivolti solo ed esclusivamente a lei.


Certo separarsi avendo una con cui stare è diverso da doversi trovare solo.
E i figli? Ma chi se frega dai! Quello che conta è la gran Fifa tormentata che ti fa sentire Lancillotto.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo separarsi avendo una con cui stare è diverso da doversi trovare solo.
> E i figli? Ma chi se frega dai! Quello che conta è la gran Fifa tormentata che ti fa sentire Lancillotto.


Lo so che ti sembrerà strano ma amo i miei figli e non poco, però purtroppo ormai il rapporto con mia moglie sarebbe solo per dare a loro una parvenza di famiglia felice, facendo soffrire mia moglie e di rimando i miei figli...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema x lui è l'ultima, ma per la sua famiglia vuol dire che ci sarà sempre un problema. Certo che se sua moglie l'ha già sgamato più volte, abbi pazienza.un discorso portato avanti solo di lui . Viva l'egoismo. A questo punto torno sul discorso iniziale. Ha sputato nel piatto dove mangiava, ora il piatto non c'è più. Rimanga solo e non distrugga ulteriormente la vita della moglie e dei figli. Deve cercare la gatta morta e chiarire. E l'ex della tipa non è uno stalker, semplicemente lei li molla e questi persi lla cercano xk non si rassegnano. Fine.Non è complicato


E lui ci perde la testa per la gran figa che deve essere salvaaaata!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non ho capito perchè la tizia ha chiuso con te, comunicando sciocchezze e ambiguità tra l'altro tramite facebook.
> 
> Forse un chiarimento è necessario e puoi chiederlo.
> 
> Tua moglie per fortuna si è chiamata fuori dai giochi.


Dipende dalla età mentale.
Se si è sotto i 14 si postano frasi sibilline su fb.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Questo senza ambra di dubbio, però la cosa che non mi spiego è che io ero già sposato quando abbiamo iniziato...poi se neanche dopo due mesi già ti sta stretta la situazione senza darci almeno un tempo anche per conoscerci, permettimi è un discorso che non riesco a far stare in piedi.


E tu dopo pochi mesi butti nel cesso moglie e figli?:unhappy:


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu dopo pochi mesi butti nel cesso moglie e figli?:unhappy:


Non era ciò che volevo naturalmente...giustamente avrei dovuto pensarci prima. Credimi i rimorsi che con questa "stronzata" possa rendere infelici i miei figli mi dilaniano...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> La paura di dover affrontare e vincere i pregiudizi e soprattutto il giudizio della sua famiglia...





JON ha detto:


> Può essere in effetti. Siete sottoposti al giudizio sociale della realtà in cui vivete. Però questo è un problema principalmente vostro. Non so se la cosa possa avere ripercussioni sul lavoro, e quindi costituire una sorta di deterrente nel farvi desistere, ma a questo punto mantenere una posizione di facciata non ha alcun senso. Dato che hai già compromesso l'equilibrio familiare e che dopotutto non credo che le persone intorno a voi non si siano già accorte dei vostri traffici, pensare di mantenere un profilo basso è assurdo, per non dire stupido, scusa se mi permetto.
> Perché il problema è che cosi facendo peggiorate solo la situazione e vi rendete automaticamente biasimabili, contrariamente a quanto pensate di fare .
> 
> Per cui la scelta di troncare potrebbe essere logica e sensata, sei tu che devi prendere una decisione lucida e convinta nella speranza che ti renda conto degli aspetti negativi che essa comporterà.


Quest'uomo mi fa accanire.
L'ipocrisia regna sovrana. Per scopare la gran figa se ne frega di moglie e figli, però poi per prendersi delle responsabilità si preoccupa dell'ambiente in.
:bleah:


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

Quest'uomo riesce a farmi innervosire:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> si è già cacciato solo che non sa come uscirsene.
> Non ami più tua moglie, visto che dici di amare la tua amante e stavi pensando di uscire dal matrimonio con i tuoi "tempi" (troppo semplice) in un primo momento, poi ci hai ripensato e hai cercato di recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie (presumo per i figli visto che l'amore era finito), tua moglie ci ha provato ma ha trovato un muro, nel frattempo la tua amante si è stufata di aspettarti e ti ha mollato.
> Che fare adesso???? sicuramente concedere la separazione (senza fare storie....) alla tua consorte, correre dalla tua amata promettendole in ginocchio che l'amerai per sempre. Spera solo che non sia troppo tardi, ma devi avere la consapevolezza che è tutta "colpa" tua.


Da quando era finito? Quando hanno concepito il secondo figlio o quando è entrato all'asilo?


----------



## iosolo (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Non era ciò che volevo naturalmente...giustamente avrei dovuto pensarci prima. Credimi i rimorsi che con questa "stronzata" possa rendere infelici i miei figli mi dilaniano...


Non mi sembri dilaniato, scusa se te lo dico. 
Sembri più preso dai tuoi giochini... ci sta innamorarsi di un altra donna, ma almeno per rispetto dei tuoi figli avresti quantomeno usare un minimo di riservatezza. 

Parli di riprendere il matrimonio come se fosse un optional... se non cominci prima di tutto tu a parlare con rispetto dei tuoi figli e di tua moglie, sembri solo un 14enne morto di figa... e mi sa che la tizia lo sa bene... per questo sta facendo il suo gioco.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 1 10 100 il problema è l'ultima.





gp161 ha detto:


> Esatto il "problema" vero è l'ultima, e non riesco razionalmente a spiegarmi il perchè...è ormai passato quasi un mese e ancora non riesco a trovare il bandolo di questa matassa.


Tanto va la gatta al lardo...
Tanto fa il pirla alla figa che ci lascia il pistolino. Meditate uomini (si fa per dire)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Lo so che ti sembrerà strano ma amo i miei figli e non poco, però purtroppo ormai il rapporto con mia moglie sarebbe solo per dare a loro una parvenza di famiglia felice, facendo soffrire mia moglie e di rimando i miei figli...


Certo fatti tutte quelle che ti capitano e poi l'amore è morto. Certo: l'hai ammazzato.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Non era ciò che volevo naturalmente...giustamente avrei dovuto pensarci prima. Credimi i rimorsi che con questa "stronzata" possa rendere infelici i miei figli mi dilaniano...


Si vede.
Infatti sei entrato chiedendo di essere consolato per aver perso la figa, non come non fare soffrire i figli.
Povera donna che si è riprodotta con un ragazzino.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quest'uomo riesce a farmi innervosire:incazzato:


Che strano :mexican:


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non mi sembri dilaniato, scusa se te lo dico.
> Sembri più preso dai tuoi giochini... ci sta innamorarsi di un altra donna, ma almeno per rispetto dei tuoi figli avrei quantomeno usato un minimo di riservatezza.
> 
> Parli di riprendere il matrimonio come se fosse un optional... se non cominci prima di tutto tu a parlare con rispetto dei tuoi figli e di tua moglie, sembri solo un 14enne morto di figa... e mi sa che la tizia lo sa bene... per questo sta facendo il suo gioco.



La mia priorità, anche quando ero infelice nel mio matrimonio, sono sempre stati i miei figli e lo sono ancora oggi. Non voglio fare loro del male e gestire la ormai, immancabile, separazione nel migliore dei modi.
Presumo che per tutti sia meglio che io affronti il tutto da solo, per poi tentare di inseguire nuovamente l'altra sperando di non ritrovarmi totalmente solo...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> La mia priorità, anche quando ero infelice nel mio matrimonio, sono sempre stati i miei figli e lo sono ancora oggi. Non voglio fare loro del male e gestire la ormai, immancabile, separazione nel migliore dei modi.
> Presumo che per tutti sia meglio che io affronti il tutto da solo, per poi tentare di inseguire nuovamente l'altra sperando di non ritrovarmi totalmente solo...


Quando eri infelice? Prima di scoparti un'altra o dopo?


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando eri infelice? Prima di scoparti un'altra o dopo?


Purtroppo non vivo più bene il mio matrimonio già da qualche anno.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che strano :mexican:


Dai, è pieno d'ammore.  La prossima generazione sarà migliore (?)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non vivo più bene il mio matrimonio già da qualche anno.


È stato l'inserimento al nido?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai, è pieno d'ammore.  La prossima generazione sarà migliore (?)


La sua spero. Con un padre così non sono aiutati.


----------



## insane (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede.
> Infatti sei entrato chiedendo di essere consolato per aver perso la figa, non come non fare soffrire i figli.
> Povera donna che si è riprodotta con un ragazzino.


Magari sapeva sia dell' immaturita' del (futuro) marito che della sua buona posizione economica. Potrebbe essere un piano a lungo termine per garantirsi la pensione anticipata


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

*..*

Il dottore è refrattario ai consigli, almeno per ora, si renderà conto quando tutto andrà a puttane.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Magari sapeva sia dell' immaturita' del (futuro) marito che della sua buona posizione economica. Potrebbe essere un piano a lungo termine per garantirsi la pensione anticipata


Magari!


----------



## ilnikko (17 Marzo 2017)

Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
Saluti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


 hai in parte ragione, ma che consiglio puoi fare a un multi cornificatore, che questa volta ha perso la testa x la figa di turno. I figli scusa ma ci doveva pensare prima non struggersi poi.
Se era da tempo infelice perché mettere al mondo un bimbo che ora ha 3 anni e crescerà senza un padre. Consolante 4 giorni al mese. Troppe contraddizioni.I figli non sono colla riparatrice per matrimoni in crisi.Mi fa arrabbiare proprio il suo aver sottovalutato che vedrà poco i bambini.Per una gatta morta, xk sono convinta che la tipa lo scaricherà. Poi gli auguro comunque una vita migliore di quella che sembra prospettarsi.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


Io non mi sono mai innamorato. Beato chi ha avuto le farfalle nello stomaco.......e le corna in testa. Ah l'ammore.......


----------



## ilnikko (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai in parte ragione, ma che consiglio puoi fare a un multi cornificatore, che questa volta ha perso la testa x la figa di turno. I figli scusa ma ci doveva pensare prima non struggersi poi.
> Se era da tempo infelice perché mettere al mondo un bimbo che ora ha 3 anni e* crescerà senza un padre*. Consolante 4 giorni al mese. Troppe contraddizioni.I figli non sono colla riparatrice per matrimoni in crisi.Mi fa arrabbiare proprio il suo aver sottovalutato che vedrà poco i bambini.Per una gatta morta, xk sono convinta che la tipa lo scaricherà. Poi gli auguro comunque una vita migliore di quella che sembra prospettarsi.


Ma chi l'ha detto che crescerà senza padre ? mica è morto, non lascia i figli lascia la moglie, se è bravo i figli non sentiranno nessun distacco. Economicamente stà bene, prende una casa vicino, si separano in maniera civile e li vede quante volte vuole, pure tutti i giorni. Ancora con 'sta cose delle famiglie sfasciate ?


----------



## ilnikko (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai innamorato. Beato chi ha avuto le farfalle nello stomaco.......e le corna in testa. Ah l'ammore.......


Cosa cazzo c'entra ? le corna in testa al limite le ha la moglie se vuoi essere preciso. E a dirla tutta sei contento che mi stai dicendo che alla tua età non ti sei mai innamorato ? sei figo secondo te ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto che crescerà senza padre ? mica è morto, non lascia i figli lascia la moglie, se è bravo i figli non sentiranno nessun distacco. Economicamente stà bene, prende una casa vicino, si separano in maniera civile e li vede quante volte vuole, pure tutti i giorni. Ancora con 'sta cose delle famiglie sfasciate ?


vorrei dirti è vero, ma di tutti quelli che conosco, i padri lamentato il poco tempo. Non ci veni tutte le sere. Non li metto a letto tutte le sere. La presenza di un padre in casa è decisamente diversa è inutile negare.Poi quando sono piccoli ti assicuro che è molto molto più difficile.E mettici la nuova compagna che inizierà a lamentarsi che tutto è vincolato ai figli e lei si sentirà messa da parte.


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


Ti do ragione magari sull'accanimento...
ma l'aprire gli occhi su eventuali passi falsi che si possono fare in fase di innamoramento per poi pentirsi amaramente... non credo sia un male.


----------



## iosolo (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


E' stato giudicato leggero, perchè con leggerezza ha mostrato i suoi problemi. Se avesse parlato in altri termini dei suoi problemi sicuramente ci sarebbe stata molta più empatia. 

Sull'altro post c'è un confronto maturo su un argomento particolare, interessante per altro.


----------



## flower7700 (17 Marzo 2017)

_._


----------



## flower7700 (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Vorrei scriverle o telefonarle, ma non vorrei “rovinare” semmai vi fosse la remota possibilità che possa tornare da me.
> Ho scritto tutto ciò proprio per avere da voi un consiglio sul cosa fare.
> Grazie


Io sono stata dalla parte dell'amante per un bel po', 1 anno non solo alcuni mesi... alla fine ho mollato io perché dall'altra parte non c'era effettiva volontà di farlo. Io però non ho mai forzato nulla, aspettavo solo gli eventi... eventi mai arrivati ma ora capisco che è stato meglio così... in fondo ora neppure io ho più attrazione verso di lui, mi è passata, e magari mi sarebbe passata lo stesso anche se lui mollava tutto per me !

All'inizio l'innamoramento è forte ma poi svanisce comunque, e non resta molto dunque se tu aspettavi i tuoi tempi (almeno un anno da quanto hai scritto) poi sarebbe magari svanita l'attrazione iniziale e tu comunque non avresti mai lasciato la casa per lei. Questo lei forse lo sapeva o se legge su internet qualsiasi articolo consiglia all'amante di fingere di lasciare l'uomo solo per fargli pressione e fargli mollare la moglie. Questo è manipolazione e tu ci stai cascando. Se lei sta divorziando adesso dubito voglia stare con te in maniera seria e anche ammesso che vi ritrovate liberi può darsi che dopo poco tempo vi lasciate... e tu butti all'aria 10 anni di matrimonio e relativi figli? 

Il mio consiglio sarebbe quello di parlare con tua moglie, andare da un consulente di coppia e capire perché c'è crisi (da tempo come tu sostieni)... e magari vedere di risolverla. Mollare tutto per correre dietro a un'altra non lo vedo una scelta matura ricorda sempre che l'attrazione svanisce col tempo.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione, ma il problema è che mia moglie è determinata e che comunque io non riesco, dopo un mese, a togliermi lei dalla testa.


Tua moglie ha tutto il diritto di avere accanto a sé un marito di cui si possa fidare, un padre che possa essere un modello affettivo per i figli, una persona matura che la aiuti nel suo ruolo di madre.
Tu non hai dimostrato di possedere nessuna di queste caratteristiche, pertanto credo che la scelta di tua moglie di separarsi sia quella più corretta per lei.
Per quanto riguarda la tua amante, credo che le sia passato l'entusiasmo iniziale per la vostra storia.
Capita. 
Come accade sempre in questi casi, sarà il tempo e un'altra donna forse a lenire le sofferenze.
Nel frattempo fai tesoro di questa esperienza. E rifletti su che vita vuoi che non comporti fare troppi danni a quella degli altri.
Al di là del lato economico, per tua moglie e i figli non sarà una passeggiata separarsi.
Medita su questo, non sul resto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


Non trovo strano innamorarsi. Ma non è questo il caso dello scrivente che tradisce da anni, con un figlio di tre anni, e con la g.f. è stato qualche mese.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vorrei dirti è vero, ma di tutti quelli che conosco, i padri lamentato il poco tempo. Non ci veni tutte le sere. Non li metto a letto tutte le sere. La presenza di un padre in casa è decisamente diversa è inutile negare.Poi quando sono piccoli ti assicuro che è molto molto più difficile.E mettici la nuova compagna che inizierà a lamentarsi che tutto è vincolato ai figli e lei si sentirà messa da parte.


Sì.
Ma magari gliene frega poco.
Consiglio di leggere "Lacci".


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai innamorato. Beato chi ha avuto le farfalle nello stomaco.......e le corna in testa. Ah l'ammore.......


Comunque a me è successo due volte.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque a me è successo due volte.


Aspetta... fammi contare...
6.
Credo.
Fino ad ora.
(Quelle delle medie valgono?)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Aspetta... fammi contare...
> 6.
> Credo.
> Fino ad ora.
> (Quelle delle medie valgono?)


Sì.


----------



## Piperita (17 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai innamorato. Beato chi ha avuto le farfalle nello stomaco.......e le corna in testa. Ah l'ammore.......


Tua moglie l'hai trovata nell'uovo di pasqua?


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> La mia priorità, anche quando ero infelice nel mio matrimonio, sono sempre stati i miei figli e lo sono ancora oggi. Non voglio fare loro del male e gestire la ormai, immancabile, separazione nel migliore dei modi.
> *Presumo* che per tutti *sia meglio che io affronti il tutto da solo*, per poi tentare di inseguire nuovamente l'altra sperando di non ritrovarmi totalmente solo...


Ciao, benvenuto  Quoto il tuo grassetto. 
Ma non troppo solo, magari. 
Magari con qualcuno che ti possa aiutare a dirimere la matassa. 

Facendo una sintesi, 10 anni di matrimonio che da qualche anno non ti interessa più. 
Figli di cui sarai responsabile, con o senza matrimonio, con o senza amore. 
E un lavoro a cui tieni. E che ti richiede una certa onorabilità sociale. 

Lascia perdere l'amore per un po'. Mi sembri un po' troppo confuso e in piena adrenalina per riuscire a combinarci dentro qualcosa. Pensa alle cose pratiche. 

Non ho capito se tu vuoi separarti. Tu vuoi separarti? Che pensieri ti sollecita l'idea di chiudere il tuo matrimonio? Lascia fuori i figli. Per un momento. 
Separarti non perchè c'hai l'amore caldo, ma separarti perchè la situazione matrimonio è oltre per te. 
Perchè la donna che è tua moglie non è la donna che vuoi accanto. 

Ci si separa per se stessi. Non per qualcun altro. Prenditi tempo e aria. 

La gatta morta (uso la tua definizione eh...), se ti vuole saprà capire. 
Se non saprà capire, tirerai le tue conclusioni. 
Che non mi sembra un buon affare avere vicino qualcuno che non sa fare la fatica di capire. E di dire. 
Ma queste sono valutazioni che ognuno fa per sè. Ci sono tanti modi per prendersi a frustate 

Quanto ai figli. Tutelarli in una separazione significa che il rapporto con tua moglie dovrà trasformarsi e da coppia anche affettiva, diventerete coppia genitoriale. E questa non è una cosa che si sancisce con l'andare a vivere in due casa diverse. 
E' un percorso che se avete un minimo di cervello e responsabilità, vi dovrete mettere di impegno a costruire. Passo a passo e con il massimo accordo riuscirete a trovare. Anche ricorrendo ad aiuti esterni, se servirà.

Certo è che fuso come sei...in questo momento non sei in grado di prendere nessuna decisione. E stai semplicemente lasciando che siano tutti gli altri a decidere per te. 

Fermati e fai ordine. 
Nella pratica. 

Parla con tua moglie della separazione. Prima di tutto. La prima con cui hai la necessità di parlare è lei. E vedete insieme quale è la via migliore e reale per voi e i vostri figli. 

La gatta viene dopo. Tanto, a quanto dici, lo sa che ti stai arrotolando nell'ammore per lei...


----------



## ilnikko (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovo strano innamorarsi. Ma non è questo il caso dello scrivente che tradisce da anni, con un figlio di tre anni, e con la g.f. è stato qualche mese.


Magari lascialo decidere a lui...o andiamo a statistiche ?


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

Ho letto tutti i commenti con estremo piacere, anche quelli più duri e crudi anche perchè spesso sono quelli che contengono l'amara verità.
Oggi pomeriggio sono stato dalla mia psicologa, la quale mi ha consigliato una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettato, ovvero di contattare e affrontarla a muso duro per capire le sue intenzioni e i suoi sentimenti. Onestamente questa cosa da un lato un po' mi spaventa, anche se sono quasi sicuro che lei non varrà nè vedermi nè parlami. Lo scopo di questo è creare in me la certezza che tra me e lei non vi possa essere più nulla.
Capirete tutti bene che questo è un rischio, perchè se lei dicesse il contrario allora sarebbero dolori e a quel punto davvero mi troverei davanti a una scelta non facile.
Mia moglie sa della psicologa e ha accettato questo percorso per capire se davvero possiamo ancora andare avanti, sono stato io a proporlo in quanto comunque mi sento legato ai miei figli e nutro grande rispetto e stima per lei e non voglio farle male oltremodo. Vogliamo arrivare alla soluzione definitiva in un verso o nell'altro, cosa che ammetto in alcuni frangenti mi spaventa.
Capisco bene che sia facile giudicare la mia situazione, se non lo avessi messo in conto non avrei mai scritto e anche questo fa parte del gioco, di fatto non mi spaventano le critiche e le "tirate di orecchie", possono essere costruttive.
Certamente la separazione mi spaventa per i figli, ma conoscendo mia moglie sono certo che in quel caso si troverebbe la migliore soluzione per far soffrire quanto meno possibile i piccoli.
Purtroppo per lavoro io sono spesso fuori casa, tra studio, convegni, trasferte e viaggi all'estero i miei figli mi vedono già poco però quando sono con loro sono tutto per loro con grande intensità.
Spero di trovare il bandolo di questa matassa quanto prima possibile, e credetemi anche andare dalla psicologa per una persona come me non è facile, oggi tra l'altro durante l'incontro mi ha detto cose non piacevoli da sentire ma che purtroppo sono la realtà e descrivono il mio stato attuale.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i commenti con estremo piacere, anche quelli più duri e crudi anche perchè spesso sono quelli che contengono l'amara verità.
> Oggi pomeriggio sono stato dalla mia psicologa, la quale mi ha consigliato una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettato, ovvero di contattare e affrontarla a muso duro per capire le sue intenzioni e i suoi sentimenti. Onestamente questa cosa da un lato un po' mi spaventa, anche se sono quasi sicuro che lei non varrà nè vedermi nè parlami. Lo scopo di questo è creare in me la certezza che tra me e lei non vi possa essere più nulla.
> Capirete tutti bene che questo è un rischio, perchè se lei dicesse il contrario allora sarebbero dolori e a quel punto davvero mi troverei davanti a una scelta non facile.
> Mia moglie sa della psicologa e ha accettato questo percorso per capire se davvero possiamo ancora andare avanti, sono stato io a proporlo in quanto comunque mi sento legato ai miei figli e nutro grande rispetto e stima per lei e non voglio farle male oltremodo. Vogliamo arrivare alla soluzione definitiva in un verso o nell'altro, cosa che ammetto in alcuni frangenti mi spaventa.
> ...


In un modo o nell'altro tutto serve 

Basta non girare lo sguardo. 

Per fare ordine, diceva un caro amico, serve fare un gran disordine...a questo punto, tanto vale andare fino in fondo. In un modo o nell'altro. 

L'importante è che quel modo sia fedele a te. Ti faccia sentire onesto con te stesso. E solo tu lo puoi sapere e poi fare. 

Lascia perdere i giudizi. Lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano. Anche, ed in particolare, i tuoi su di te.


----------



## gp161 (17 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In un modo o nell'altro tutto serve
> 
> Basta non girare lo sguardo.
> 
> ...


Quello che sto facendo è ciò che va fatto e che ritengo giusto per tutti.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i commenti con estremo piacere, anche quelli più duri e crudi anche perchè spesso sono quelli che contengono l'amara verità.
> Oggi pomeriggio sono stato dalla mia psicologa, la quale mi ha consigliato una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettato, ovvero di contattare e affrontarla a muso duro per capire le sue intenzioni e i suoi sentimenti. Onestamente questa cosa da un lato un po' mi spaventa, anche se sono quasi sicuro che lei non varrà nè vedermi nè parlami. Lo scopo di questo è creare in me la certezza che tra me e lei non vi possa essere più nulla.
> Capirete tutti bene che questo è un rischio, perchè se lei dicesse il contrario allora sarebbero dolori e a quel punto davvero mi troverei davanti a una scelta non facile.
> Mia moglie sa della psicologa e ha accettato questo percorso per capire se davvero possiamo ancora andare avanti, sono stato io a proporlo in quanto comunque mi sento legato ai miei figli e nutro grande rispetto e stima per lei e non voglio farle male oltremodo. Vogliamo arrivare alla soluzione definitiva in un verso o nell'altro, cosa che ammetto in alcuni frangenti mi spaventa.
> ...


Bravo. 
La psicologa credo saprà essere un aiuto importante per te in questa situazione.
Tienici al corrente.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Quello che sto facendo è ciò che va fatto e che ritengo giusto per tutti.


Bene...se non senti stridere dentro....va bene per te. 

E penso sia l'unica cosa che conti. 

QUoto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]....tienici informati, a volte fa bene scrivere


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Aspetta... fammi contare...
> 6.
> Credo.
> Fino ad ora.
> (Quelle delle medie valgono?)


no


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Allora 6.


----------



## trilobita (17 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


Un verde oltretombale,su tutto il post,soprattutto pungente sul simposio dell'altro 3d


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Magari lascialo decidere a lui...o andiamo a statistiche ?


Se è un tuo nickname segreto ok. Altrimenti calmati che non è il caso di fare né l'avvocato difensore di nessuno, né l'amico del cuore.
Se uno dopo qualche mese vuole mandare tutto nel cesso non è innamorato è ...scegli tu.


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Allora 6.


Non sono affatto poche. Tutte persone diverse?


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo che fate sorridere, tutti quanti dal primo all'ultimo. Se entra un deficiente che posta una (una) cazzata sui cuckold si sprecano fior di professionisti in millemila pagine, se scrive qualcuno chiedendo consigli, tra l'altro pure in modo civile al quale a questo punto penso non siate minimamente abituati, su una situazione familiare difficile che continua a dire che la priorità sono i figli e che con la moglie non andava d'accordo da anni...aleeeeè, il finimondo, l'ammmoooreee, l'adolescenza, e via con queste minchiate. Quanti di voi, maschi e femmine, possono dire di aver avuto il coraggio di prendersi le palle in mano e scegliere di vivere la propria vita in pieno, senza guardare il portafoglio o lo status ?  eh ? rispondo io pochi. Tutti pronti a dispensare perle da commercialista a chi chiede tutt'altro. Ci credo che poi, come ho già scritto, tocca vivere due vite, una alla luce del sole e l'altra nell'ombra....Non c'è niente di sbagliato nell'innamorarsi, solo che tanti di voi ormai se lo sono dimenticato.
> Saluti.


A volte,ma solo a volte,può accadere che approcciarsi in modo civile,non dia all'atto dello scambio,pari trattamento.
In quei casi,l'arroganza paga di più.
Magari,lo scrivente,dopo un paio di risposte non adeguate,avesse intimato ai posteur di sforzarsi a dare risposte più intelligenti,che lui non ha tempo da perdere a sentir cazzate,magari,forse,molti avrebbero srotolato il loro tappeto rosso,forse.
È solo un'ipotesi eh!
Non fa riferimento a nessun fatto realmente accaduto,etc.etc.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo c'entra ? le corna in testa al limite le ha la moglie se vuoi essere preciso. E a dirla tutta sei contento che mi stai dicendo che alla tua età non ti sei mai innamorato ? sei figo secondo te ?


Le macerie che leggo qui, a causa dell'ammore, mi danno ragione. Non credi? se vi piace soffrire accomodatevi..........


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le macerie che leggo qui, a causa dell'ammore, mi danno ragione. Non credi? se vi piace soffrire accomodatevi..........


Qui leggi di macerie perché questo forum è il luogo deputato.
Se vai su un forum che tratta di esche e pastura,non troverai macerie sentimentali e il tuo cuore finalmente sereno,potrà aprirsi all'amore...


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le macerie che leggo qui, a causa dell'ammore, mi danno ragione. Non credi? se vi piace soffrire accomodatevi..........


Le macerie qui, secondo me, non sono causate tanto dall'amore, quanto dalla sua mancanza e da altre cose.

Il fatto poi di rimanere coinvolto sentimentalmente il più delle volte non è che si scielga scientemente.

D'accordo che spesso la gestione di determinate situazioni è più agevole se non scattano certi coinvolgimenti, ma le macerie ci sono comunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le macerie che leggo qui, a causa dell'ammore, mi danno ragione. Non credi? se vi piace soffrire accomodatevi..........


Dai possibile non ti sei mai innamorato !!! Mai provato un sentimento profondo per una donna !!!
Non me la racconti giusta


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le macerie che leggo qui, a causa dell'ammore, mi danno ragione. Non credi? se vi piace soffrire accomodatevi..........


Una vita priva di sentimenti a me personalmente non interessa, è senza senso.
Non si decide razionalmente se amare o meno, si puo decidere cosa fare, non quali sentimenti provare.
Amare non significa essere deboli e tutti siamo potenzialmente esposti ai rovesci della vita, che si ami o meno non fa differenza.
Innamorarsi prescinde dalle nostre decisioni, se poi uno decide di reprimersi l'importante è che non si senta tanto forte o al sicuro, al sicuro da che? Dalla sofferenza? La sofferenza ci raggiunge tutti, anche per altri motivi, se vivi non puoi nasconderti, non esistono tane sicure.


----------



## ilnikko (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è un tuo nickname segreto ok. Altrimenti calmati che non è il caso di fare né l'avvocato difensore di nessuno, né l'amico del cuore.
> Se uno dopo qualche mese vuole mandare tutto nel cesso non è innamorato è ...scegli tu.


Sono io, e sono oltremodo calmo, ma se per una volta non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto (non con te..) non è che ti devi alterare, altrimenti facciamo che qui si scrive solo tutti all'unisono, pero' me lo dite così leggo e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sono io, e sono oltremodo calmo, ma se per una volta non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto (non con te..) non è che ti devi alterare, altrimenti facciamo che qui si scrive solo tutti all'unisono, pero' me lo dite così leggo e basta.


Il tono non era calmo. E anch'io, per questa volta, non sono stata d'accordo con il tuo post.
Ognuno reagisce in base alle proprie esperienze e quindi identificazioni e proiezioni, non siamo terapeuti formati per evitarlo.
A me da incazzare a mina chi, uomo o donna, ha concepito figli tradendo. Se il bambino ha tre anni e lui tradisce da anni...vedi tu.
Il dire che si sente lacerato all'idea di separarsi dai figli in queste condizioni è da prendere a testate.
Non è che separarsi per me sia una tragedia da evitare a ogni costo (come per tanti qui) è una cosa sempre triste, ma fare il drammatico dopo aver creato una situazione intollerabile, perché l'ha detto lui che la moglie gliene ha perdonate tante, e dire di aver trovato l'amore con una che ha frequentato pochi mesi è da prendere a calci a due a due finché non diventano dispari.
Ovviamente, almeno da parte mia, c'è consapevolezza di usare toni duri, ma per una minima speranza che un adulto torni a vedere le cose in modo adulto.
Con altri magari non ci si prova nemmeno perché non si vedono cose così evidentemente storte o perché sono così storte da lasciare come stanno.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Una vita priva di sentimenti a me personalmente non interessa, è senza senso.
> Non si decide razionalmente se amare o meno, si puo decidere cosa fare, non quali sentimenti provare.
> Amare non significa essere deboli e tutti siamo potenzialmente esposti ai rovesci della vita, che si ami o meno non fa differenza.
> Innamorarsi prescinde dalle nostre decisioni, se poi uno decide di reprimersi l'importante è che non si senta tanto forte o al sicuro, al sicuro da che? Dalla sofferenza? La sofferenza ci raggiunge tutti, anche per altri motivi, se vivi non puoi nasconderti, non esistono tane sicure.


Appunto, dato che ci sono sofferenze più serie, gestire le sofferenze d'ammore dovrebbe essere semplice. Avete solo sofferenze d'amore significa che si ha o avuto sempre la mangiatoia bassa. Date una scala di valori oggettiva.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qui leggi di macerie perché questo forum è il luogo deputato.
> Se vai su un forum che tratta di esche e pastura,non troverai macerie sentimentali e il tuo cuore finalmente sereno,potrà aprirsi all'amore...


Non mi piace pescare "pesci"


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai possibile non ti sei mai innamorato !!! Mai provato un sentimento profondo per una donna !!!
> Non me la racconti giusta


Bene si, ammore no. Mi sono perso qualcosa? Può essere ma mi sono risparmiato molto. O no?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, dato che ci sono sofferenze più serie, gestire le sofferenze d'ammore dovrebbe essere semplice. Avete solo sofferenze d'amore significa che si ha o avuto sempre la mangiatoia bassa. Date una scala di valori oggettiva.


Stai stravolgendo gli interventi.
Tu hai detto di non esserti mai innamorato. Non lo trovo strano. A me è successo due volte. Quindi non credo che sia impossibile non aver provato il batticuore.
Ma tu poi l'hai voluto giustificare (perché mai?) come un modo per evitare sofferenza. Cosa c'entra il fatto che si soffra per altre cose? Lo sappiamo pure noi eh. Sei tu che hai trovato positivo evitare almeno la sofferenza d'amore.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bene si, ammore no. Mi sono perso qualcosa? Può essere ma mi sono risparmiato molto. O no?


Cavolo blaise!!!! eh sì tu sei perso qualcosa 
Ma puoi sempre recuperare 

Risparmiato beh vero qualche volta amore fa rima con dolore ma rinunciare no


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bene si, ammore no. Mi sono perso qualcosa? Può essere ma mi sono risparmiato molto. O no?


Vedi? Lo ribadisci.
A parte che c'è chi non solo parla di amore a vanvera, ma anche di innamoramento a vanvera, il non aver mai provato l'innamoramento è abbastanza raro e potrebbe essere il risultato di un blocco emotivo causato da relazioni primarie fredde e/o ambivalenti. Non è segno di serenità emotiva.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, dato che ci sono sofferenze più serie, gestire le sofferenze d'ammore *dovrebbe essere semplice.* Avete solo sofferenze d'amore significa che si ha o avuto sempre la mangiatoia bassa. *Date una scala di valori oggettiva.*


Non è semplice, a vedere le cose dal di fuori sembra facile ma non credo sia così semplice.

In genere non discuto le scale di valori degli altri, non credo ci siano valori oggettivi in questo, immagino però che l'amore rivesta un valore molto alto, per molti.

Non credo ad esempio che per me la vita avrebbe molto senso senza quello che provo per la mia famiglia, per i miei amici per le mie amiche.
Penso che la qualità della nostra vita si misuri su questo.

Poi certo, bisogna vedere con quante -m- si scrive la parola amore, non so se mi spiego.... 
Nemmeno a me appartiene "l' amore che strappa i capelli", quella sorta di sentimento che distrugge se stessi....


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo blaise!!!! eh sì tu sei perso qualcosa
> Ma puoi sempre recuperare
> 
> Risparmiato beh vero qualche volta amore fa rima con dolore ma rinunciare no


Risparmiato l'ho capito entrando in questo forum, poi l'ammore , la sola cosa nella vita, pensavo fosse solo nei romanzi o nelle fiction  Mi sono innamorato a 16 anni, allora tutto girava intorno all'amore condito da molte erezioni, ma poi con il prosieguo ho pensato che questo era relegato a quel momento....... e sono arrivato a 63 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è semplice, a vedere le cose dal di fuori sembra facile ma non credo sia così semplice.
> 
> In genere non discuto le scale di valori degli altri, non credo ci siano *valori oggettivi* in questo, immagino però che l'amore rivesta un valore molto alto, per molti.
> 
> ...


E no i valori oggettivi ci sono eccome.
Questo non deve essere un mezzo per togliere valore alle sofferenze altrui.
Ricordo una discussione alle superiori in merito all'occhio perso da D'Annunzio. 
Praticamente era inciampato. Comunque aveva sempre perso un occhio. Avevo trovato insopportabile la ridicolizzazione della prof.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Risparmiato l'ho capito entrando in questo forum, poi l'ammore , la sola cosa nella vita, pensavo fosse solo nei romanzi o nelle fiction  Mi sono innamorato a 16 anni, allora tutto girava intorno all'amore condito da molte erezioni, ma poi con il prosieguo ho pensato che questo era relegato a quel momento....... e sono arrivato a 63 anni.


Mai dire mai. Ho già raccontato del settantenne euforico e traboccante di tenerezza.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è semplice, a vedere le cose dal di fuori sembra facile ma non credo sia così semplice.
> 
> In genere non discuto le scale di valori degli altri, non credo ci siano valori oggettivi in questo, immagino però che l'amore rivesta un valore molto alto, per molti.
> 
> ...


Tra me e te dov'è la differenza? Forse non voglio bene ( dico bene) a mia moglie ai miei figli ai miei nipoti?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai dire mai. Ho già raccontato del settantenne euforico e traboccante di tenerezza.


Hai sbagliato indirizzo......


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no i valori oggettivi ci sono eccome.
> Questo non deve essere un mezzo per togliere valore alle sofferenze altrui.
> Ricordo una discussione alle superiori in merito all'occhio perso da D'Annunzio.
> Praticamente era inciampato. Comunque aveva sempre perso un occhio. Avevo trovato insopportabile la ridicolizzazione della prof.


Lo so bene che ci sono valori oggettivi, intendevo dire che è spesso ozioso discutere sulle scale di valori altrui.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tra me e te dov'è la differenza? Forse non voglio bene ( dico bene) a mia moglie ai miei figli ai miei nipoti?


Non lo so, dimmelo tu, il tuo ragionamento di prima sarebbe come dire che smetti di voler bene a un tuo nipote perchè potrebbe stare male o comportarsi male con te. E perciò evitare con questo la sofferenza derivante a te.
Puoi sceglierlo? realisticamente parlando intendo.
Se poi vuoi trovare delle differenze tra tipi di amore, ok, cioè, per me vanno bene anche quelle, ma se permetti non ti consentono di classificare i sentimenti altrui in importanti o meno, secondo un tuo metro....


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le macerie che leggo qui, a causa dell'ammore, mi danno ragione. Non credi? se vi piace soffrire accomodatevi..........


Io son sempre "pronto" ad accomodarmi... 

X me un mese d'amore (quello bono, eh?) vale più 5 anni di dolore, e poiché lo so, quei 5 anni mi passerebbero anche in fretta 

C'era una canzone ai vecchi tempi, che diceva : per un'ora d'amore non so cosa farei.. Laralallallallalla... (Chi erano, qualcuno lo ricorda?)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son sempre "pronto" ad accomodarmi...
> 
> X me un mese d'amore (quello bono, eh?) vale più 5 anni di dolore, e poiché lo so, quei 5 anni mi passerebbero anche in fretta
> 
> C'era una canzone ai vecchi tempi, che diceva : per un'ora d'amore non so cosa farei.. Laralallallallalla... (Chi erano, qualcuno lo ricorda?)


Matia Bazar


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo so, dimmelo tu, il tuo ragionamento di prima sarebbe come dire che smetti di voler bene a un tuo nipote perchè potrebbe stare male o comportarsi male con te. E perciò evitare con questo la sofferenza derivante a te.
> Puoi sceglierlo? realisticamente parlando intendo.
> Se poi vuoi trovare delle differenze tra tipi di amore, ok, cioè, per me vanno bene anche quelle, ma se permetti non ti consentono di classificare i sentimenti altrui in importanti o meno, secondo un tuo metro....


Io non metto in dubbio il bene. Io metto in dubbio l'ammore.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Matia Bazar


E vero!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non metto in dubbio il bene. Io metto in dubbio l'ammore.


Il più delle volte anch'io.
L'innamoramento per molti invece è frequente.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non metto in dubbio il bene. Io metto in dubbio l'ammore.


Sono milioni di anni che si insegue disperatamente e vanamente questa definizione.

se si è arrivati a andare sulla luna e a costruir la bomba atomica, ma a "definire" con condivisa e assoluta certezza cosa e quando sia davvero "amore" non ci si sia arrivati, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono milioni di anni che si insegue disperatamente e vanamente questa definizione.
> 
> se si è arrivati a andare sulla luna e a costruir la bomba atomica, ma a "definire" con condivisa e assoluta certezza cosa e quando sia davvero "amore" non ci si sia arrivati, un motivo ci sarà.


L'ammore arriva quando si fanno le stronzate.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> L'ammore arriva quando si fanno le stronzate.


Perché no! 

Magari sei stato o sei innamorato a tua insaputa.

Di questi tempi va anche di moda


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L'ammore arriva quando si fanno le stronzate.


O le stronzate si fanno quando arriva l'ammmore?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> O le stronzate si fanno quando arriva l'ammmore?


Approvato


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E vero!


Confermo,mi sono ricordato dalla famosa strofa..Laralallalallalalla...


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Confermo,mi sono ricordato dalla famosa strofa..Laralallalallalalla...


Bella, bella

Mi ricordo male le parole, oggi me le riguardo... Ricordo sempre tante canzoni, ma titoli e autori no


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella, bella
> 
> Mi ricordo male le parole, oggi me le riguardo... Ricordo sempre tante canzoni, ma titoli e autori no


Skorpio,ti prendevo in giro!
Mica parente di Ipazia??
A lei però bisogna spiegarle tutte le battute....


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Skorpio,ti prendevo in giro!
> Mica parente di Ipazia??
> A lei però bisogna spiegarle tutte le battute....


Ah si?   ahahah 

Il fatto è che quando fa lalallallallallallla a me piace proprio quella canzone ahaha!!


----------



## trilobita (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah si?   ahahah
> 
> Il fatto è che quando fa lalallallallallallla a me piace proprio quella canzone ahaha!!


Non sono amante del genere,ma,da musicante,devo ammettere che la Ruggeri o Ruggiero ha una dote vocale rara.
Quando si riescono a trasmettere emozioni anche solo con il timbro vocale,significa che non vi è solo bravura.....


----------



## gp161 (18 Marzo 2017)

Lunedì proverò a telefonare l'altra, come suggerito dalla psicologa per capire realmente cosa ancora io possa provare per lei e lei per me...purtroppo se non metto una pietra definitivamente sopra questa cosa, difficilmente mi posso concentrare a tentare di sistemare il tutto con mia moglie. Ammetto di avere paura a fare questo gesto, anche se mi aspetto che lei o non risponda al telefono o non voglia incontrarmi, ma almeno in questo caso libererei la mia mente da lei...La mia paura più grande, che devo comunque affrontare, è che lei mi incontri e che possa riprendere qualcosa tra noi, ma in quel caso come ha detto la dott.ssa significherebbe che forse davvero tra noi ci possa essere qualcosa di importante e poi si deciderà il da farsi.
Credetemi sono davvero molto teso e nervoso. 
Comunque stasera partita di basket e cena con mia moglie...
Lo so che ora, come già successo mi prenderò improperi e insulti da alcuni di voi ma lo avevo messo in conto già scrivendo qui e rispetto le opinioni e i consigli di tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Lunedì proverò a telefonare l'altra, come suggerito dalla psicologa per capire realmente cosa ancora io possa provare per lei e lei per me...purtroppo se non metto una pietra definitivamente sopra questa cosa, difficilmente mi posso concentrare a tentare di sistemare il tutto con mia moglie. Ammetto di avere paura a fare questo gesto, anche se mi aspetto che lei o non risponda al telefono o non voglia incontrarmi, ma almeno in questo caso libererei la mia mente da lei...La mia paura più grande, che devo comunque affrontare, è che lei mi incontri e che possa riprendere qualcosa tra noi, ma in quel caso come ha detto la dott.ssa significherebbe che forse davvero tra noi ci possa essere qualcosa di importante e poi si deciderà il da farsi.
> Credetemi sono davvero molto teso e nervoso.
> Comunque stasera partita di basket e cena con mia moglie...
> Lo so che ora, come già successo mi prenderò improperi e insulti da alcuni di voi ma lo avevo messo in conto già scrivendo qui e rispetto le opinioni e i consigli di tutti.


Sei certo di non usare sostanze eccitanti?
Leggendoti viene proprio da pensare di dirti:"Vieni qui, siediti e prendi una camomilla "


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Lunedì proverò a telefonare l'altra, come suggerito dalla psicologa per capire realmente cosa ancora io possa provare per lei e lei per me...purtroppo se non metto una pietra definitivamente sopra questa cosa, difficilmente mi posso concentrare a tentare di sistemare il tutto con mia moglie. Ammetto di avere paura a fare questo gesto, anche se mi aspetto che lei o non risponda al telefono o non voglia incontrarmi, ma almeno in questo caso libererei la mia mente da lei...La mia paura più grande, che devo comunque affrontare, è che lei mi incontri e che possa riprendere qualcosa tra noi, ma in quel caso come ha detto la dott.ssa significherebbe che forse davvero tra noi ci possa essere qualcosa di importante e poi si deciderà il da farsi.
> Credetemi sono davvero molto teso e nervoso.
> Comunque stasera partita di basket e cena con mia moglie...
> Lo so che ora, come già successo mi prenderò improperi e insulti da alcuni di voi ma lo avevo messo in conto già scrivendo qui e rispetto le opinioni e i consigli di tutti.


io ti ho insultato nella mia mente, ma di cosa hai parlato con tua moglie durante la cena? Così per curiosità. Poi lunedì mettici al corrente del risultato della telefonata. Io rimango della mia idea, la gatta m. Non mi ispira fiducia.


----------



## trilobita (19 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ti ho insultato nella mia mente, ma di cosa hai parlato con tua moglie durante la cena? Così per curiosità. Poi lunedì mettici al corrente del risultato della telefonata. Io rimango della mia idea, la gatta m. Non mi ispira fiducia.


Quoto,il comportamento di questa ragazza è quantomeno ambiguo


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ti ho insultato nella mia mente, ma di cosa hai parlato con tua moglie durante la cena? Così per curiosità. Poi lunedì mettici al corrente del risultato della telefonata. Io rimango della mia idea, la gatta m. Non mi ispira fiducia.


Abbiamo parlato della nostra situazione, dei suoi dubbi del suo dolore, ma anche della sua volontà di ricominciare a patto di vedere me sereno e non con la testa altrove.
Sulla mancanza di fiducia verso l'altra, mi spiegheresti meglio cosa intendi?
Grazie


----------



## mistral (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato della nostra situazione, dei suoi dubbi del suo dolore, ma anche della sua volontà di ricominciare a patto di vedere me sereno e non con la testa altrove.
> Sulla mancanza di fiducia verso l'altra, mi spiegheresti meglio cosa intendi?
> Grazie


Forse vuole dirti di stare attento ,l'altra è libera ed indipendente.Potresri essere il capriccio del momento.
Sei sicuro di mandare all'aria la tua famiglia per un'infatuazione che magari tra tre mesi manco ti ricorderai?
Che tipo è tua moglie ,perché l'hai tradita più volte è perché lei ti ha più volte perdonato ?Lo ha fatto per un sentimento nei tuoi confronti o per  mantenere quello  status che più volte hai sbandierato?
Al posto tuo,se non volessi più stare nel mio matrimonio valuterei se uscirne o meno  ragionando solo con la mia testa e non con la fretta di buttarmi in un'altra situazione.Per fare quel passo devi essere lucido ,valutare con calma e non in preda a picchi di testosterone .Ne va della tua vita e non solo.


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse vuole dirti di stare attento ,l'altra è libera ed indipendente.Potresri essere il capriccio del momento.
> Sei sicuro di mandare all'aria la tua famiglia per un'infatuazione che magari tra tre mesi manco ti ricorderai?
> Che tipo è tua moglie ,perché l'hai tradita più volte è perché lei ti ha più volte perdonato ?Lo ha fatto per un sentimento nei tuoi confronti o per  mantenere quello  status che più volte hai sbandierato?
> Al posto tuo,se non volessi più stare nel mio matrimonio valuterei se uscirne o meno  ragionando solo con la mia testa e non con la fretta di buttarmi in un'altra situazione.Per fare quel passo devi essere lucido ,valutare con calma e non in preda a picchi di testosterone .Ne va della tua vita e non solo.


Rispondo a tutte le tue domande sotto.
- Non sono sicuro di voler mandare nulla all'aria, ci mancherebbe ma come hai scritto in seguito devo valutare con calma e per fare ciò, seguirò il consiglio della psicologa tentando di incontrare l'altra almeno per chiarire il tutto. Di fatti se non metto un macigno sopra a questa cosa non ho e non avrò la lucidità mentale per ricostruire;
- mia moglie è una donna eccezionale davvero, mi ha perdonato già una prima volta per amore verso di me, difficilmente potrei trovare una donna che mi ami come lo fa lei. Quando ho conosciuto mia moglie, lei di buona famiglia, io ero solo un giovane studente al 5° anno di ingegneria, se oggi sono quello che sono tanto lo devo anche a lei, abbiamo fatto tanti sacrifici mi è stata accanto e sostenuto nei momenti più bui e difficili della mia vita. Del mio, anzi nostro "status" mia moglie è solo fiera di me e per me, ma lei non ha bisogno di questo, lei ha bisogno solo di un marito fedele e che la ami a dovere. Purtroppo dopo 15 anni di conoscenza, in questo momento, io non sono in grado di darle ciò che merita, lei un PESSIMO MARITO come me non lo merita. Proprio per questo abbiamo deciso di intraprendere un percorso di terapia di coppia, ma soprattutto perchè voglio capire i motivi che di tanto in tanto mi spingono verso altre donne, mettendo a rischio la serenità di una donna che mi ama più di se stessa e dei miei due piccoli gioielli.
Quando mi guardo allo specchio mi sento una pezza, mi vedo una persona cattiva, ma purtroppo al momento non sono nè felice nè sereno e so che fin quando non ritroverò almeno una delle due non riuscirò a prendere una decisione giusta e definitiva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato della nostra situazione, dei suoi dubbi del suo dolore, ma anche della sua volontà di ricominciare a patto di vedere me sereno e non con la testa altrove.
> Sulla mancanza di fiducia verso l'altra, mi spiegheresti meglio cosa intendi?
> Grazie


 non mi piacciono le donzelle bisognose di protezione, xk sono false.Molte donne denunciano falsi stalker, e atteggiamenti di uomini feriti e abbandonati che disperatamente e in modo maldestro cercano di ricucire. Poi  perché dopo così poco tempo ti ha messo alle strette? È  l'atteggiamento di una persona egoista, immatura e capricciosa. Se hai bisogno di altri chiarimenti sono qui


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi piacciono le donzelle bisognose di protezione, xk sono false.Molte donne denunciano falsi stalker, e atteggiamenti di uomini feriti e abbandonati che disperatamente e in modo maldestro cercano di ricucire. Poi perché dopo così poco tempo ti ha messo alle strette? È l'atteggiamento di una persona egoista, immatura e capricciosa. Se hai bisogno di altri chiarimenti sono qui


Sulla denuncia all'ex fidanzato, ti posso assicurare che vi erano tutti gli estremi...ma questi non sono problemi miei, benchè suoi...a me bastano i primi.
La tua descrizione è quella che ho dato venerdì alla dottoressa quando mi ha chiesto cosa io pensassi di lei, però poi mi ha spiazzato chiedendomi di incontrarla per chiarire. Ripeto sono certo che lei non accetterà mai un confronto _de visu_ con me, proprio perchè è una *bambina capricciosa e immatura*, oltre che *egoista*. Ma il problema è che se accettasse, potrebbe succedere di tutto e questo metterebbe a rischio nuovamente la mia situazione. 
Purtroppo mi sono ficcato in una faccenda che definire _"di merda"_ è un eufemismo. So solo che sono molto confuso e che sto soffrendo tanto, anche vedendo lo stato di mia moglie...


----------



## mistral (19 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi piacciono le donzelle bisognose di protezione, xk sono false.Molte donne denunciano falsi stalker, e atteggiamenti di uomini feriti e abbandonati che disperatamente e in modo maldestro cercano di ricucire. Poi  perché dopo così poco tempo ti ha messo alle strette? È  l'atteggiamento di una persona egoista, immatura e capricciosa. Se hai bisogno di altri chiarimenti sono qui


In effetti alcune donne ritengono che avere una vagina le ponga su di un piano di superiorità e si convincono che tutti vogliano proprio la loro.
Bisogna anche dire che gli uomini (molti) dalla mela offerta da Eva in poi non hanno fatto granché per smentire questa teoria.

Mi sembra però che questa donna abbia deciso di troncare per evitarsi una serie di complicazioni fastidiose e magari in coscienza non vuole essere causa della disfatta di una famiglia .Magari si rende conto  che per lei è solo una infatuazione passeggera che non vale tutto questo macello.


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sembra però che questa donna abbia deciso di troncare per evitarsi una serie di complicazioni fastidiose e magari in coscienza non vuole essere causa della disfatta di una famiglia .Magari si rende conto che per lei è solo una infatuazione passeggera che non vale tutto questo macello.


Me lo auguro e spero che abbia almeno la forza, la dignità e il coraggio di comunicarmelo di persona e non via telefono o tramite frasi sibilline su fb.


----------



## Piperita (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato della nostra situazione, dei suoi dubbi del suo dolore, ma anche della sua volontà di ricominciare a patto di vedere me sereno e non con la testa altrove.
> Sulla mancanza di fiducia verso l'altra, mi spiegheresti meglio cosa intendi?
> Grazie


Tua moglie è una signora!
Non vuole un uomo che ha in testa un'altra ma è disposta a ricominciare per amore. Più in gamba di così, non si può.
Non mi sento, però, di darti colpe per  ciò che non riesci a gestire. Se non la ami non puoi costringerti ad amarla.

Fare chiarezza dentro se stessi è già una gran cosa, ma il fatto che ti capiti periodicamente di cercare altre donne la dice lunga sulla situazione.


----------



## Woland (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Sulla denuncia all'ex fidanzato, ti posso assicurare che vi erano tutti gli estremi...ma questi non sono problemi miei, benchè suoi...a me bastano i primi.
> La tua descrizione è quella che ho dato venerdì alla dottoressa quando mi ha chiesto cosa io pensassi di lei, però poi mi ha spiazzato chiedendomi di incontrarla per chiarire. Ripeto sono certo che lei non accetterà mai un confronto _de visu_ con me, proprio perchè *è una bambina capricciosa e immatura, oltre che egoista*. Ma il problema è che se accettasse, potrebbe succedere di tutto e questo metterebbe a rischio nuovamente la mia situazione.
> Purtroppo mi sono ficcato in una faccenda che definire _"di merda"_ è un eufemismo. So solo che sono molto confuso e che sto soffrendo tanto, anche vedendo lo stato di mia moglie...


Spero tu non ti offenda ma sai che gli epiteti che usi per la tua amante possono essere tranquillamente applicabili alla tua persona? Con l'aggravante che ti riguarda e che più di un utente ti ha già fatto notare che lei è libera mentre tu hai moglie e figli. La tua situazione è ingarbugliata, fai chiarezza con te stesso al più presto perchè tua moglie ha diritto di non essere trattata come un ripiego perchè la sensazione che dai è quella.


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tua moglie è una signora!
> Non vuole un uomo che ha in testa un'altra ma è disposta a ricominciare per amore. Più in gamba di così, non si può.
> Non mi sento, però, di darti colpe per ciò che non riesci a gestire. Se non la ami non puoi costringerti ad amarla.
> 
> Fare chiarezza dentro se stessi è già una gran cosa, ma il fatto che ti capiti periodicamente di cercare altre donne la dice lunga sulla situazione.


Mia moglie è davvero una signora e una gran donna e confesso di averle detto che non meritava un marito come me. Voglio e devo fare chiarezza affinchè situazioni del genere non si verifichino più in futuro, perchè se deve esserci un futuro con mia moglie deve essere cristallino!


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è davvero una signora e una gran donna e confesso di averle detto che non meritava un marito come me. Voglio e devo fare chiarezza affinchè situazioni del genere non si verifichino più in futuro, perchè se deve esserci un futuro con mia moglie deve essere cristallino!


Concordo con il tuo ultimo pensiero, ma per raggiungere questo sai che devi chiudere la storia parallela vero?????
Lo devi fare pure in fretta altrimenti il rapporto non riparte.


----------



## mistral (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Sulla denuncia all'ex fidanzato, ti posso assicurare che vi erano tutti gli estremi...ma questi non sono problemi miei, benchè suoi...a me bastano i primi.
> La tua descrizione è quella che ho dato venerdì alla dottoressa quando mi ha chiesto cosa io pensassi di lei, però poi mi ha spiazzato chiedendomi di incontrarla per chiarire. Ripeto sono certo che lei non accetterà mai un confronto _de visu_ con me, proprio perchè è una *bambina capricciosa e immatura*, oltre che *egoista*. Ma il problema è che se accettasse, potrebbe succedere di tutto e questo metterebbe a rischio nuovamente la mia situazione.
> Purtroppo mi sono ficcato in una faccenda che definire _"di merda"_ è un eufemismo. So solo che sono molto confuso e che sto soffrendo tanto, anche vedendo lo stato di mia moglie...


Sei sicuro di volere accanto a te questo tipo di donna indipendentemente da cosa vuole o non vuole lei?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tua moglie è una signora!
> Non vuole un uomo che ha in testa un'altra ma è disposta a ricominciare per amore. Più in gamba di così, non si può.
> Non mi sento, però, di darti colpe per  ciò che non riesci a gestire. Se non la ami non puoi costringerti ad amarla.
> 
> Fare chiarezza dentro se stessi è già una gran cosa, ma il fatto che ti capiti periodicamente di cercare altre donne la dice lunga sulla situazione.


L'ammore passa.


----------



## Lostris (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Sulla denuncia all'ex fidanzato, ti posso assicurare che vi erano tutti gli estremi...ma questi non sono problemi miei, benchè suoi...a me bastano i primi.
> La tua descrizione è quella che ho dato venerdì alla dottoressa quando mi ha chiesto cosa io pensassi di lei, però poi mi ha spiazzato chiedendomi di incontrarla per chiarire. Ripeto sono certo che lei non accetterà mai un confronto _de visu_ con me, proprio perchè è una *bambina capricciosa e immatura*, oltre che *egoista*. Ma il problema è che se accettasse, potrebbe succedere di tutto e questo metterebbe a rischio nuovamente la mia situazione.
> Purtroppo mi sono ficcato in una faccenda che definire _"di merda"_ è un eufemismo. So solo che sono molto confuso e che sto soffrendo tanto, anche vedendo lo stato di mia moglie...


Secondo me devi incontrarla.
Averla davanti, guardarla negli occhi. Se non resisti, non ha proprio senso ricominciare con tua moglie. L'ideale sarebbe vederla e sentirti affrancato, sicuro. 
Se rifiuti d'incontrarla perché temi di non resistere, ugualmente non ha senso ricominciare con tua moglie. Ti mancano le basi.

Guarda io da un lato ti capisco.. so cosa significa sentire ogni particella del tuo corpo che vive un'attrazione che sorprende. 
So anche che se vuoi la volontà è sufficientemente forte da castrarla. Non idealizzare la persona che hai di fronte e riconoscerne i limiti è già un passo.
Se non lo si alimenta, qualsiasi fuoco si spegne.

Ma se tu per primo hai dubbi e non chiudi quella porta, stai seminando già il terreno con le giustificazioni che ti serviranno domani quando cederai. Comodo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è davvero una signora e una gran donna e confesso di averle detto che non meritava un marito come me. Voglio e devo fare chiarezza affinchè situazioni del genere non si verifichino più in futuro, perchè se deve esserci un futuro con mia moglie deve essere cristallino!


Leggi la storia di Papero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Sulla denuncia all'ex fidanzato, ti posso assicurare che vi erano tutti gli estremi...ma questi non sono problemi miei, benchè suoi...a me bastano i primi.
> La tua descrizione è quella che ho dato venerdì alla dottoressa quando mi ha chiesto cosa io pensassi di lei, però poi mi ha spiazzato chiedendomi di incontrarla per chiarire. Ripeto sono certo che lei non accetterà mai un confronto _de visu_ con me, proprio perchè è una *bambina capricciosa e immatura*, oltre che *egoista*. Ma il problema è che se accettasse, potrebbe succedere di tutto e questo metterebbe a rischio nuovamente la mia situazione.
> Purtroppo mi sono ficcato in una faccenda che definire _"di merda"_ è un eufemismo. So solo che sono molto confuso e che sto soffrendo tanto, anche vedendo lo stato di mia moglie...


è giusto incontrarla, devi essere sicuro di quello che deciderai.Metti in conto che ora potrebbe non volerti vedere e poi tra una settimana o 2 potrebbe rifarsi viva. Li cosa faresti? Ancora nella m.., devi farti molta chiarezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In effetti alcune donne ritengono che avere una vagina le ponga su di un piano di superiorità e si convincono che tutti vogliano proprio la loro.
> Bisogna anche dire che gli uomini (molti) dalla mela offerta da Eva in poi non hanno fatto granché per smentire questa teoria.
> 
> Mi sembra però che questa donna abbia deciso di troncare per evitarsi una serie di complicazioni fastidiose e magari in coscienza non vuole essere causa della disfatta di una famiglia .Magari si rende conto  che per lei è solo una infatuazione passeggera che non vale tutto questo macello.


 ma guarda , della disfatta del matrimonio credi che non le interessi proprio niente.eventualmente se lo sarebbe posto prima. Semmai si starà facendo 2 domande se vale la pena di prendersi un pacchetto completo. Padre e 2 figli piccoli. Un carico non indifferente


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me devi incontrarla.
> Averla davanti, guardarla negli occhi. Se non resisti, non ha proprio senso ricominciare con tua moglie. L'ideale sarebbe vederla e sentirti affrancato, sicuro.
> Se rifiuti d'incontrarla perché temi di non resistere, ugualmente non ha senso ricominciare con tua moglie. Ti mancano le basi.
> 
> ...


Io sono disposto a incontrarla e domani le telefonerò per chiederglielo, ma sono quasi sicuro che sarà lei a rifiutare. In realtà già dopo un paio di giorni che era finita la incontrai per strada, le chiesi se volesse un passaggio e lei non volle salire in auto...immaginarsi oggi. Comunque io ci devo provare affinchè possa definitivamente mettere una pietra su a questa storia.


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda , della disfatta del matrimonio credi che non le interessi proprio niente.eventualmente se lo sarebbe posto prima. Semmai si starà facendo 2 domande se vale la pena di prendersi un pacchetto completo. Padre e 2 figli piccoli. Un carico non indifferente


D'accordo su tutto, sapeva fin dall'inizio il mio status, che poi non voglia prendersi questo carico ci può stare, ma come detto io ho bisogno di trovare una soluzione definitiva in un verso o nell'altro.




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è giusto incontrarla, devi essere sicuro di quello che deciderai.Metti in conto che ora potrebbe non volerti vedere e poi tra una settimana o 2 potrebbe rifarsi viva. Li cosa faresti? Ancora nella m.., devi farti molta chiarezza.


Come già detto capiamo se vuole incontrarmi o se, come già fatto in passato, si rifiuterà. Semmai dovesse accettare di incontrarmi sarebbe l'ultima occasione, se perde questa tra 1,2 settimane, mesi o anni troverebbe la mia porta definitivamente chiusa, se lei è abituata a comportarsi da bambina io non lo sono.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, sapeva fin dall'inizio il mio status, che poi non voglia prendersi questo carico ci può stare, ma come detto io ho bisogno di trovare una soluzione definitiva in un verso o nell'altro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma con quale sincera volontà dici di volerti impegnare con tua moglie se condizioni TUTTO alla volontà di questa ragazza che hai frequentato per pochi mesi.
Calcola quanti giorni hai passato con lei e...ragiona.


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con quale sincera volontà dici di volerti impegnare con tua moglie se condizioni TUTTO alla volontà di questa ragazza che hai frequentato per pochi mesi.
> Calcola quanti giorni hai passato con lei e...ragiona.


Hai ragione, di fatto sono molto indeciso se contattare o meno l'altra, proprio perchè non voglio e non posso condizionare il rapporto con mia moglie a una storia di un mese e mezzo. Dall'altro lato, conoscendomi, se non chiarisco questa situazione non riuscirò mai a mettere la parola fine e a dedicarmi al 100% a mia moglie.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, di fatto sono molto indeciso se contattare o meno l'altra, proprio perchè non voglio e non posso condizionare il rapporto con mia moglie a una storia di un mese e mezzo. Dall'altro lato, conoscendomi, se non chiarisco questa situazione non riuscirò mai a mettere la parola fine e a dedicarmi al 100% a mia moglie.


La storia con tua moglie mi sembra già condizionata da quest'altra storia. 

Se hai bisogno di chiarire, affronta. 

E sia quel che sia. 

In ogni caso i sospesi e le forzature, non funzionano sulla lunga distanza. 

Se vuoi un rapporto cristallino con tua moglie, altre a sua insaputa non ci stanno. 

Forse, però, prima di un rapporto cristallino con tua moglie, dovresti costruirlo con te il rapporto cristallino. E vedere di capire cosa stai cercando che ti rende inquieto, non pensi? 

Di mio, dubito che quel che rende inquieti, si possa trovare fuori. 
Fuori si trovano attivatori. Ma gli attivatori attivano quello che già c'è dentro. 

Mica te lo infilano dentro a forza (neanche con la forza dell'amore...)


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La storia con tua moglie mi sembra già condizionata da quest'altra storia.
> 
> Se hai bisogno di chiarire, affronta.
> 
> ...


Si domani troverò la forza di chiamarla e capire, poi come hai detto tu sia quel che sia in un verso o nell'altro, sono già al limite e non mi posso permettere di stare in questo stato mentale per nmila motivi.


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse, però, prima di un rapporto cristallino con tua moglie, dovresti costruirlo con te il rapporto cristallino. E vedere di capire cosa stai cercando che ti rende inquieto, non pensi?
> 
> Di mio, dubito che quel che rende inquieti, si possa trovare fuori.
> Fuori si trovano attivatori. Ma gli attivatori attivano quello che già c'è dentro.
> ...


Esatto con l'aiuto della psicologa sto tentando di capire cosa ci sia in me che non va e come tirarlo fuori e combattere, sto combattendo contro me stesso e ti posso assicurare che non è una cosa facile. Sto capendo cosa vuol dire che il tuo peggior nemico è te stesso...


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Esatto con l'aiuto della psicologa sto tentando di capire cosa ci sia in me che non va e come tirarlo fuori e combattere, sto combattendo contro me stesso e ti posso assicurare che non è una cosa facile. Sto capendo cosa vuol dire che il tuo peggior nemico è te stesso...


non va tentare di esser diversi da come si è...quando ci si prova, sì...si combatte col peggior nemico, e non c'è fuga. 

Non si sfugge da se stessi 

Meglio abbracciarsi...con calma...


----------



## gp161 (19 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non va tentare di esser diversi da come si è...quando ci si prova, sì...si combatte col peggior nemico, e non c'è fuga.
> 
> Non si sfugge da se stessi
> 
> Meglio abbracciarsi...con calma...


Me ne sto rendendo conto...ma ora è arrivato il momento di fare i conti con me stesso una volta e per sempre!


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Me ne sto rendendo conto...ma ora è arrivato il momento di *fare i conti con me stesso una volta e per sempre*!


...se togli il "una volta e per sempre", è già un passo avanti...

credo che i conti con se stessi si facciano un momento dopo l'altro, con calma e pazienza...i nodi vengono comunque al pettine, a ognuno decidere se strappare tutto o sciogliere mano a mano seguendo il filo


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...se togli il "una volta e per sempre", è già un passo avanti...
> 
> credo che i conti con se stessi si facciano un momento dopo l'altro, con calma e pazienza...i nodi vengono comunque al pettine, a ognuno decidere se strappare tutto o sciogliere mano a mano seguendo il filo


E' quello che sto tentando di fare e non è semplice. Tra l'altro in tarda mattinata dovrò provare a fare la telefonata suggerita dalla psicologa...questa cosa mi mette molta ansia.


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, di fatto sono molto indeciso se contattare o meno l'altra, proprio perchè non voglio e non posso condizionare il rapporto con mia moglie a una storia di un mese e mezzo. Dall'altro lato, conoscendomi, se non chiarisco questa situazione non riuscirò mai a mettere la parola fine e a dedicarmi al 100% a mia moglie.


Certo che decidere le sorti di tua moglie da una storiella di un mese e mezzo, non è una grande cosa. 
Sicuramente io parlo da tradita, ma non è svilente per te ma soprattutto per lei, che le sorti del vostro rapporto siano condizionate da una "storiella". Quando sarà la prossima?! 

Tua moglie è una gran donna e sicuramente non merita un marito come te, spero che lei se ne renda conto e alla fine faccia la sua di scelta che è quella di non aspettarti. Nessuno merita di essere una seconda scelta. 

Se davvero hai iniziato il tuo percorso di consapevolezza e di ricostruzione non c'è bisogno di nessuna chiamata. 
Se la tua ricostruzione è appesa a questa chiamata, lascia stare... nessuna ricostruzione è possibile con queste premesse.


----------



## trilobita (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> E' quello che sto tentando di fare e non è semplice. Tra l'altro in tarda mattinata dovrò provare a fare la telefonata suggerita dalla psicologa...questa cosa mi mette molta ansia.


Scusa se te lo chiedo,ma non ho seguito questa vicenda,se non a spizzichi.
Ma,ora,i termini della questione quali sono?
Se la ragazza ti vuole,cestini il tuo matrimonio,altrimenti,se la volubile pulzella cestina te,riprovi con tua moglie?
Ti prego,dimmi che non è così,altrimenti significa che tua moglie deve sperare per lei e i suoi figli che la tipa ti riprenda e ti tenga lontano da lei il più possibile.
Lo psicologo potrà risolvere tuoi problemi comportamentali,ma certo non farti riavere il sentimento per la tua consorte....


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo chiedo,ma non ho seguito questa vicenda,se non a spizzichi.
> Ma,ora,i termini della questione quali sono?
> Se la ragazza ti vuole,cestini il tuo matrimonio,altrimenti,se la volubile pulzella cestina te,riprovi con tua moglie?
> Ti prego,dimmi che non è così,altrimenti significa che tua moglie deve sperare per lei e i suoi figli che la tipa ti riprenda e ti tenga lontano da lei il più possibile.
> Lo psicologo potrà risolvere tuoi problemi comportamentali,ma certo non farti riavere il sentimento per la tua consorte....


Assolutamente NO, ho bisogno solo di parlarle per chiudere definitivamente tutto in quanto non lo abbiamo fatto di persona e fin quando non farò questo non sarò mai tranquillo e sereno.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Assolutamente NO, ho bisogno solo di parlarle per chiudere definitivamente tutto in quanto non lo abbiamo fatto di persona e fin quando non farò questo non sarò mai tranquillo e sereno.


E se ti butta le braccia al collo tu che fai butti tua moglie e i tuoi figli? Ma dico io due botte e via no? Sempre a complicarsi la vita. Come un amico che ogni donna che gli sorrideva si innamorava. Auguri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Assolutamente NO, ho bisogno solo di parlarle per chiudere definitivamente tutto in quanto non lo abbiamo fatto di persona e fin quando non farò questo non sarò mai tranquillo e sereno.


Ci sono delle volte che mi fai venire il mal di testa. Sei molto indeciso, ma molto, anche se scrivi il "NO" in grande. Ma cosa provi per tua moglie? non farmi l'analisi che è una brava persona e positiva per te. Hai capito cosa voglio dire


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> E' quello che sto tentando di fare e non è semplice. Tra l'altro in tarda mattinata dovrò provare a fare la telefonata suggerita dalla psicologa...questa cosa mi mette molta ansia.


Probabilmente non è né semplice né difficile, ma solo nuovo 

Quanto al l'ansia, è tua...usala come indicatore di attenzione...in fondo si tratta di non aver paura di aver paura. Nella situazione in cui sei...ci sta anche l'ansia. 

Non hai niente da dimostrare a nessuno...si tratta di te. Non di tua moglie non dell'altra.


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono delle volte che mi fai venire il mal di testa. Sei molto indeciso, ma molto, anche se scrivi il "NO" in grande. Ma cosa provi per tua moglie? non farmi l'analisi che è una brava persona e positiva per te. Hai capito cosa voglio dire


Per mia moglie provo tanto bene, stima e probabilmente una forma di amore che non riesco ad apprezzare e a comprendere, e per fare ciò devo chiudere definitivamente questa storia che mi ha destabilizzato.


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E se ti butta le braccia al collo tu che fai butti tua moglie e i tuoi figli? Ma dico io due botte e via no? Sempre a complicarsi la vita. Come un amico che ogni donna che gli sorrideva si innamorava. Auguri.


Certamente lei non mi butterà le braccia al collo, sono certo che non vorrà nemmeno vedermi come dubito che mi risponda anche al telefono. Ma semmai dovesse provarci glielo impedirei in quanto il fine dell'incontro è quello di chiudere definitivamente il tutto!


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Probabilmente non è né semplice né difficile, ma solo nuovo
> 
> Quanto al l'ansia, è tua...usala come indicatore di attenzione...in fondo si tratta di non aver paura di aver paura. Nella situazione in cui sei...ci sta anche l'ansia.
> 
> *Non hai niente da dimostrare a nessuno...si tratta di te.* Non di tua moglie non dell'altra.


Si tratta anche di loro. 
Non è che mentre lui capisce la strada da percorrere nel frattempo mi passa sopra con la ruspa. 

Se ha bisogno di pensare, lo faccia lontano da tutto, senza coinvolgere ulteriormente le altre persone. 
Soprattutto i figli. Che questo tira e molla non aiuta nessuno.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Marzo 2017)

*L'ammore*

Ah, ll'ammore che fa fá!
Ma ll'ammore è na bannèra,
na bannèra ch'è liggera,
cagna 'o viento e 'a fa vutá.
 	Ah, l'amore che cosa fa fare!
Ma l'amore è una bandiera,
una bandiera che è leggera
Cambia il vento e la fa girare


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Per mia moglie provo tanto bene, stima e probabilmente una forma di amore che non riesco ad apprezzare e a comprendere, e per fare ciò devo chiudere definitivamente* questa storia che mi ha destabilizzato*.


Non è stata l'unica no?! 
Quindi che il matrimonio non funzionasse è qualcosa che era già risaputo. Solo che ora eri solo pronto a buttarlo all'aria... 
Perchè ora vuoi continuare con tua moglie?!


----------



## trilobita (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Assolutamente NO, ho bisogno solo di parlarle per chiudere definitivamente tutto in quanto non lo abbiamo fatto di persona e fin quando non farò questo non sarò mai tranquillo e sereno.


Bene,ora mi è chiaro,ma per il tuo matrimonio,se la cosa con tua moglie è così tiepida,la vedo grama..


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Certamente lei non mi butterà le braccia al collo, sono certo che non vorrà nemmeno vedermi come dubito che mi risponda anche al telefono. Ma semmai dovesse provarci glielo impedirei in quanto il fine dell'incontro è quello di chiudere definitivamente il tutto!


Allora stai facendo chiarezza dentro te, complimenti un bel passo avanti :up:


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Allora stai facendo chiarezza dentro te, complimenti un bel passo avanti :up:


Ripeto ora la mia priorità è fare chiarezza dentro di me, e poi tentare di ricostruire con mia moglie un rapporto serio e duraturo che non possa essere scalfito da nessuna altra. So che non è semplice, soprattutto visti i precedenti e lo stato del nostro matrimonio, ma questo è ciò che voglio per me, per lei e per i nostri figli.


----------



## Woland (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Certamente lei non mi butterà le braccia al collo, sono certo che non vorrà nemmeno vedermi come dubito che mi risponda anche al telefono. Ma semmai dovesse provarci glielo impedirei in quanto *il fine dell'incontro è quello di chiudere definitivamente il tutto!*


Oh Gesù d'amore acceso ma come per chiudere tutto se nel tuo post d'esordio hai scritto quelle cose che riporto qui sotto nei virgolettati? Sei molto confuso e mi stai facendo venire il mal di mare pure a me... 


..."Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati. Tra noi andava tutto alla grandissima, io le avevo chiesto un po' di tempo per frequentarci e poi decidere insieme il da farsi, *ero e sarei disposto a mollare tutto per lei*"...

..."dall’altro canto davvero io non vivo più sereno senza di lei, non riesco a non pensarla, a volte mi basta osservarla per strada da lontano per stare meglio quei 10’ e poi ancora peggio. Vorrei scriverle o telefonarle, ma *non vorrei “rovinare” semmai vi fosse la remota possibilità che possa tornare da me*"...


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si tratta anche di loro.
> Non è che mentre lui capisce la strada da percorrere nel frattempo mi passa sopra con la ruspa.
> 
> Se ha bisogno di pensare, lo faccia lontano da tutto, senza coinvolgere ulteriormente le altre persone.
> Soprattutto i figli. Che questo tira e molla non aiuta nessuno.


Stai parlando a ritroso.

Ormai è dentro nella situazione è deve trovare il modo per uscirne. 

Senza fare ulteriori casini. 

Fare dietologia, a che serve? 

La moglie è già coinvolta. 

Loro...non esiste se lui non sa dove è. 
Loro viene dopo adesso che il vaso è scoperchiato.


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stai parlando a ritroso.
> 
> Ormai è dentro nella situazione è deve trovare il modo per uscirne.
> 
> ...


Esatto, ormai devo aprire questo vaso e guardarci dentro. Se come spero ci sarà ancora un noi tra me e mia moglie lo seguiremo, in caso contrario, purtroppo non avrebbe senso per nessuno dei due andare avanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Oh Gesù d'amore acceso ma come per chiudere tutto se nel tuo post d'esordio hai scritto quelle cose che riporto qui sotto nei virgolettati? Sei molto confuso e mi stai facendo venire il mal di mare pure a me...
> 
> 
> ..."Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati. Tra noi andava tutto alla grandissima, io le avevo chiesto un po' di tempo per frequentarci e poi decidere insieme il da farsi, *ero e sarei disposto a mollare tutto per lei*"...
> ...


Vuoi una delle mie compresse, a me ha funzionato col mal di testa che mi ha fatto venire


----------



## Woland (20 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vuoi una delle mie compresse, a me ha funzionato col mal di testa che mi ha fatto venire


Si grazie accetto l'offerta! :rotfl:


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stai parlando a ritroso.
> 
> Ormai è dentro nella situazione è deve trovare il modo per uscirne.
> 
> ...


Rimanere lì significa continuare a fare male. Oggi e non solo ieri. 
Sarà che l'empatia che noi traditi proviamo per mogli e mariti vittime di persone egoiste e indecise ci fa ben capire che cosa prova. 

la moglie deve ora aspettare... che lui decida?! e decida cosa, se è abbastanza buona per andare avanti?! se è abbastanza buona per starci insieme per il bene dei figli?! 
Se la moglie è consapevole di tutto ciò può anche andarmi bene, la scelta è a due. 
Ma se la moglie lo stava mollando perchè lui aveva la testa altrove... non credo sia consapevole di questa sua ennesima "azione" per se stesso. 

Se lui non sa dov'è... che lo mandasse la moglie dove merita. 
Tu puoi cercare te stesso quanto vuoi ma non sulle mie spalle. 
Cosa ha raccontato alla moglie???? Solite cazzate?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Si grazie accetto l'offerta! :rotfl:


te ne mando qualcuna in più, perchè oggi è il gran giorno della telefonata e ci serve qualcosa di forte.


----------



## patroclo (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ripeto ora la mia priorità è fare chiarezza dentro di me, e poi tentare di ricostruire con mia moglie un rapporto serio e duraturo che non possa essere scalfito da nessuna altra. So che non è semplice, soprattutto visti i precedenti e lo stato del nostro matrimonio, ma questo è ciò che voglio per me, per lei e per i nostri figli.


Ciao, ammetto di non aver seguito benissimo la discussione ma dall'apertura dell'altro giorno a oggi quante volte hai cambiato idea?


----------



## trilobita (20 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Oh Gesù d'amore acceso ma come per chiudere tutto se nel tuo post d'esordio hai scritto quelle cose che riporto qui sotto nei virgolettati? Sei molto confuso e mi stai facendo venire il mal di mare pure a me...
> 
> 
> ..."Avevamo un'intesa mentale e fisica mai provata prima, dopo poco tempo lei si dichiara innamorata di me e io di lei, di fatto in passato ci siamo sempre piaciuti ma mai apertamente dichiarati. Tra noi andava tutto alla grandissima, io le avevo chiesto un po' di tempo per frequentarci e poi decidere insieme il da farsi, *ero e sarei disposto a mollare tutto per lei*"...
> ...


Merda,di nuovo confuso......capito,conviene attendere gli sviluppi,altrimenti mi si brucia il processore...


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Rimanere lì significa continuare a fare male. Oggi e non solo ieri.
> Sarà che l'empatia che noi traditi proviamo per mogli e mariti vittime di persone egoiste e indecise ci fa ben capire che cosa prova.
> 
> la moglie deve ora aspettare... che lui decida?! e decida cosa, se è abbastanza buona per andare avanti?! se è abbastanza buona per starci insieme per il bene dei figli?!
> ...


La moglie deciderà per sé stessa. A modo suo. 

È adulta. E a quanto pare sa quel che deve sapere. 

Non è detto che, nonostante l'empatia, lei soffra come soffri tu. 
Ognuno ha il suo modo del dolore. 

E qui si sta parlando con lui. Non con lei. 

È lui che non sa se è sul pero o sul melo. 
E non è che dargli dello stronzo cambia la situazione. 
E neanche la cambia decidere per il pero o il melo a tavolino. 

Lui deve semplicemente capire cosa fare di sé. 
E poi condividere con la moglie. Se lei vorrà. 

Farei attenzione all'empatia nel Black mirror...l'empatia usa i neuroni a specchio..e l'altro, nel Black mirror siamo noi stessi...


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La moglie deciderà per sé stessa. A modo suo.
> 
> È adulta. E a quanto pare sa quel che deve sapere.
> 
> ...


Capisco tutte le vostre perplessità, credetemi sono le mie e voglio solo uscirne quanto prima possibile perchè così non vivo davvero. Devo dare una volta decisa e definitiva in un verso o nell'altro.


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La moglie deciderà per sé stessa. A modo suo.
> 
> È adulta. E a quanto pare sa quel che deve sapere.
> 
> ...


Io credo che a certi traditori manca invece una buona dose di empatia. 
E' capire che ogni azione ha una reazione. 
Non lo sto chiamando stronzo... ma lo sto chiamando per quello che è, un bimbo capriccioso che non sa quello che vuole. Il pero o il melo... ma è un problema suo. Che deve risolvere da persona adulta, se no continua a fare solo casini. E se i casini sono solo suoi, sti grancavoli, ma se i casini riguardano una famiglia la cosa è decisamente molto più triste.

E' la leggerezza e la superficialità delle sue decisioni che qui gli viene contestato no la scelta in sè. 
Io non gli dico che deve restare con la moglie... quello no, ma secondo me deve smettere di essere un bimbo capriccioso che sbatte i piedi ma prendersi le sue responsabilità di adulto e padre di due figli, sì. 

La psicologa che gli chiede di chiamare la tizia per risolvere... non lo so la vedo un altra "menzogna". 
Qualche sua interpretazione per darsi la scusa per fare quello che voleva. 

Per la moglie hai ragione non conosco il suo dolore e forse pecco di presunzione a cercare di immaginarlo. 
Ma continuo a dire che la moglie può decidere liberamente solo se ha tutti gli elementi... e dubito che questo sia il caso.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Capisco tutte le vostre perplessità, credetemi sono le mie e voglio solo uscirne quanto prima possibile perchè così non vivo davvero. Devo dare una volta decisa e definitiva in un verso o nell'altro.


A te non serve dare una svolta decisiva, a te serve chiarirti con te stesso. Se prendi qualsiasi decisione ma rimani in balia delle tue emozioni, senza saperle accettare, digerire e governare stai fresco, al prossimo problema salta tutto di nuovo.
Curati, seriamente, alla tua età non è più permesso comportarsi come un quindicenne in preda agli squilibri ormonali.
Se non riesci a maturare una consapevolezza attraverso una attenta analisi di quello che sei e che vuoi ti ritroverai sempre punto a capo.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Capisco tutte le vostre perplessità, credetemi sono le mie e voglio solo uscirne quanto prima possibile perchè così non vivo davvero. Devo dare una volta decisa e definitiva in un verso o nell'altro.


Le svolte decisive, in mancanza di una posizione chiara dentro di te...come può essere possibile? 

Mettiti calmo. 
Casino è già stato fatto. 
Il dolore inflitto è inflitto. Indietro non si torna. 

Cerca di andare avanti avendo compreso dove sei e come ci sei arrivato. 

A questo punto quello che conta è che tu capisca cosa vuoi...e che ti prenda anche il tempo che ti serve. 

Le conseguenze, le affronterai.
Mano a mano.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> prendersi le sue responsabilità di adulto e padre di due figli, sì.
> 
> .


Si. Sono d'accordo

anche se e' vero che c'è anche chi ritiene assolto questo ruolo con una firmetta su un assegno una volta al mese (per dire)

Ognuno la sente e la vive a modo suo questa responsabilità, e mica solo verso i figli. 

Su quel livello di sensibilità (se difforme dal nostro) nulla si puote, se non prendere atto


----------



## gp161 (20 Marzo 2017)

Ho telefonato l'altra, la quale come da copione già scritto non ha accettato un incontro di persona ma abbiamo avuto una lunga chiacchierata telefonica nella quale ci siamo e abbiamo chiarito un po' di cose. Cose che mi hanno fatto capire tanto e che mi sono utili per mettere una pietra sopra questa cosa e andare avanti nella direzione giusta.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho telefonato l'altra, la quale come da copione già scritto non ha accettato un incontro di persona ma abbiamo avuto una lunga chiacchierata telefonica nella quale ci siamo e abbiamo chiarito un po' di cose. Cose che mi hanno fatto capire tanto e che mi sono utili per mettere una pietra sopra questa cosa e andare avanti nella direzione giusta.


Meno male. La prossima fattela solo


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho telefonato l'altra, la quale come da copione già scritto non ha accettato un incontro di persona ma abbiamo avuto una lunga chiacchierata telefonica nella quale ci siamo e abbiamo chiarito un po' di cose. Cose che mi hanno fatto capire tanto e che mi sono utili per mettere una pietra sopra questa cosa e andare avanti nella direzione giusta.


...datti il tempo di ascoltare.... 

Respira. 

Spero l'ansia stringa di meno...


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si. Sono d'accordo
> 
> anche se e' vero che c'è anche chi ritiene assolto questo ruolo con una firmetta su un assegno una volta al mese (per dire)
> 
> ...


Se qualcuno viene qui battendosi il petto dichiarando l'amore dei proprio figli e il sentirsi dilaniato per una loro sofferenza che cosa vuole dire?! Che tipo di responsabilità pensa di avere verso il proprio figlio? 

Ecco a me questo a volte sfugge... li amo tanto tantissimo... ma finchè non tocchi i miei "desideri", i miei "bisogni", la mia "voglia di...". Ecco è lì che io non capisco più l'animo umano.
 La responsabilità verso un figlio dovrebbe essere prioritaria... prioritaria anche a noi stessi e a i nostri desideri. 

Fare casini, per un uomo di quasi 40 anni, nel lavoro, nella vita, nel paese dove vive, senza pudore, senza il minimo imbarazzo verso la sua famiglia, la sua casa... non pensando a quanto danno sta facendo è comportarsi da idiota. 

Quindi niente pacche sulle spalle... ma magari una bella scrollata per dirgli "ma ti rendi conto che minkiate stai facendo e dicendo?!"


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Se qualcuno viene qui battendosi il petto dichiarando l'amore dei proprio figli e il sentirsi dilaniato per una loro sofferenza che cosa vuole dire?! Che tipo di responsabilità pensa di avere verso il proprio figlio?
> 
> Ecco a me questo a volte sfugge... li amo tanto tantissimo... ma finchè non tocchi i miei "desideri", i miei "bisogni", la mia "voglia di...". Ecco è lì che io non capisco più l'animo umano.
> La responsabilità verso un figlio dovrebbe essere prioritaria... prioritaria anche a noi stessi e a i nostri desideri.
> ...


Io capisco benissimo quanto esterni..

Ma non è automatico x tutti..

Ricordo una madre separata a prender un figlio in classe col mio, che al giovedì ci annunciava "radiosa" a noi genitori in attesa nell'androne, che quel week end "se lo sarebbe puppato il padre" e lei era libera!

E li capisci anche quanto entusiasmo ci mettera' nella settimana che "se lo deve puppare lei"...

C'è da prendere atto..

E come su dice dalle mie parti (pensando al figlio) "a chi tocca 'un broncioli"


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho telefonato l'altra, la quale come da copione già scritto non ha accettato un incontro di persona ma abbiamo avuto una *lunga chiacchierata telefonica nella quale ci siamo e abbiamo chiarito un po' di cose. Cose che mi hanno fatto capire tanto* e che mi sono utili per mettere una pietra sopra questa cosa e andare avanti nella direzione giusta.


Ottimo! 
Quanti passi avanti in pochi giorni eh? :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se qualcuno viene qui battendosi il petto dichiarando l'amore dei proprio figli e il sentirsi dilaniato per una loro sofferenza che cosa vuole dire?! Che tipo di responsabilità pensa di avere verso il proprio figlio?
> 
> Ecco a me questo a volte sfugge... li amo tanto tantissimo... ma finchè non tocchi i miei "desideri", i miei "bisogni", la mia "voglia di...". Ecco è lì che io non capisco più l'animo umano.
> La responsabilità verso un figlio dovrebbe essere prioritaria... prioritaria anche a noi stessi e a i nostri desideri.
> ...


Tutto vero però generalmente nella realtà uno delle minchiate fatte se ne accorge sempre dopo.


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Tutto vero però generalmente nella realtà uno delle minchiate fatte se ne accorge sempre dopo.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Io capisco benissimo quanto esterni..
> 
> Ma non è automatico x tutti..
> 
> ...


Tutto vero. 
Non so voi ma a volte il confronto con altre persone che guardano da un altro punto di vista, riesce a farti vedere le cose in modo differente. Un po' come il bimbo che urla "il re è nudo". 
Io da quando sono qui ho imparato molto di più da chi era in contrasto con me, con chi mi diceva, che ero nel giusto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho telefonato l'altra, la quale come da copione già scritto non ha accettato un incontro di persona ma abbiamo avuto una lunga chiacchierata telefonica nella quale ci siamo e abbiamo chiarito un po' di cose. Cose che mi hanno fatto capire tanto e che mi sono utili per mettere una pietra sopra questa cosa e andare avanti nella direzione giusta.


 resto fortemente dubbiosa


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Ho telefonato l'altra, la quale come da copione già scritto non ha accettato un incontro di persona ma abbiamo avuto una lunga chiacchierata telefonica nella quale ci siamo e abbiamo chiarito un po' di cose. Cose che mi hanno fatto capire tanto e che mi sono utili per mettere una pietra sopra questa cosa e andare avanti nella direzione giusta.


Ecco a questa frase, la prima cosa che mi viene da pensare è: 
"Sfortunata la moglie". 

Forse però è vero che io vedo le cose con le mie di emozioni, ma questa mi sembra la formula per il disastro non solo della coppia ma anche della famiglia.


----------



## Divì (20 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> resto fortemente dubbiosa


Anche io. Questa storia mi ricorda straordinariamente la vicenda di mio marito (e di conseguenza la bella avventura che mi è toccato di vivere). Il dubbio viene dalle tempistiche. 



iosolo ha detto:


> Ecco a questa frase, la prima cosa che mi viene da pensare è:
> "Sfortunata la moglie".
> 
> Forse però è vero che io vedo le cose con le mie di emozioni, ma questa mi sembra la formula per il disastro non solo della coppia ma anche della famiglia.


Il nodo vero è che esistono persone (uomini o donne non importa) che si trovano travolti da una insolita passione nell'azzurro mare d'agosto (cit) e davvero sono convinti che questo non c'entri nulla con la vita di ogni giorno, con la famiglia e il gruppo sociale in cui si vive.
Per cui è relativamente ovvio che nel momento in cui una delle due vite cessa il suo ciclo, resta sempre l'altra. Se il giochino non viene scoperto si può.andare avanti così all'infinito, altrimenti cominciano i guai.

Esistono poi persone (come te? Come me? Come altri qui, uomini e donne) che vedono e vivono una sola realtà. E che di fronte ad un turbamento o un dubbio o alla fine di un amore, semplicemente parlano. 

Queste persone fanno fatica a credere che un adulto, magari padre o madre dei propri figli possa non tanto cambiare idea sulle scelte fatte (legittimissimo) ma costruirsi una favola in testa mandando tutto in vacca.

La ricerca di questa consapevolezza non accade in un giorno e nemmeno in un mese. E non è detto che le persone come noi riescano a non sentirsi poi una seconda scelta. Un piano di riserva.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Non so voi ma a volte il confronto con altre persone che guardano da un altro punto di vista, riesce a farti vedere le cose in modo differente. Un po' come il bimbo che urla "il re è nudo".
> Io da quando sono qui ho imparato molto di più da chi era in contrasto con me, con chi mi diceva, che ero nel giusto.


Assolutamente si..
Chi ha un'altra prospettiva ci descrive cose che a noi sono completamente estranee.. Che troviamo pazzesche a volte.

Possiamo distanziarci sdegnati, o ascoltare incuriositi. Magari chiedergli perché non vede quel che vediamo noi.. O fargli presente che esiste anche quel che vediamo noi.. 

Credo che affaticarsi a cercare "il posto giusto" da cui vedere il "giusto" sia inutile.

Da un certo posto si vedranno cose, e se ne perderanno fatalmente altre

Ricordi il primo giorno di scuola da piccoli? Tutti all'assalto del "posto giusto x noi" .. Quello che ci faceva sentire a nostro agio

Chi in prima fila x seguire senza distrazioni, e mettersi in vista col prof

Chi in fondo, per potersi svagare 5,minuti senza esser visto, se avesse voluto, magari copiare o far casino

Ma ogni posto da prospettive, visioni, opportunità e inconvenienti tutti diversi.

E sarebbe bene provarli un po tutti, x capire questo


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente si..
> Chi ha un'altra prospettiva ci descrive cose che a noi sono completamente estranee.. Che troviamo pazzesche a volte.
> 
> Possiamo distanziarci sdegnati, o ascoltare incuriositi. Magari chiedergli perché non vede quel che vediamo noi.. O fargli presente che esiste anche quel che vediamo noi..
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche io. Questa storia mi ricorda straordinariamente la vicenda di mio marito (e di conseguenza la bella avventura che mi è toccato di vivere). Il dubbio viene dalle tempistiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Divi tu ti senti un piano di riserva?


----------



## Divì (21 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Divi tu ti senti un piano di riserva?


Mmmm..... esiste un retropensiero a questo proposito.

Un po' legato certamente all'autostima fatta a pezzi non tanto e non solo dal tradimento quanto dal percorso che al tradimento ha portato. Fin lì non ne hai la percezione concreta, che invece si manifesta in tutta la sua potenza quando scopri cosa sta succedendo.

Bada bene, il confronto non c'entra, gioca un ruolo solo nel primo periodo. Il fatto è che chi funziona in modo binario come me  pensa istantaneamente che se l'amore della sua  vita ha cercato altro è perché non ti amava abbastanza da non farlo, da non rispondere "perchè sì" alla fatidica domanda che sicuramente si è fatto (perché no?).

Una volta recuperata l'autostima e la percezione del proprio valore, a sentirsi dire che sei la migliore del mondo almeno la domanda "e perché non te n'eri accorto?" ci sta.

Poi subentra il discorso fatto tante volte da Brunetta che mi sento di condividere.

Uno l'amore, il rispetto, l'intimità, la sincerità se lo deve meritare? È dovuto in base a quanto si è amato? Io non credo. Mi piacerebbe ma non è così.

Quindi a volte sì, mi sento una seconda scelta, perché non sono stata scelta per me ma per ciò che valgo ora ai suoi occhi, e solo un pazzo mi lascerebbe andare ......


----------



## insane (21 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Queste persone fanno fatica a credere che un adulto, magari padre o madre dei propri figli possa non tanto cambiare idea sulle scelte fatte (legittimissimo) ma costruirsi una favola in testa mandando tutto in vacca.


Quanto e' vero quello che hai scritto. Lo psicologo mi ha detto che e' una cosa relativamente comune che il traditore si costruisca in testa una specie di vita parallela con l'amante e che riesce anche a tenere la vita ufficiale completamente separata da quella meno ufficiale.

Inutile dire che per me e' una boiata colossale, ma sara' colpa mia e del mio modo di ragionare lineare.


----------



## Divì (21 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quanto e' vero quello che hai scritto. Lo psicologo mi ha detto che e' una cosa relativamente comune che il traditore si costruisca in testa una specie di vita parallela con l'amante e che riesce anche a tenere la vita ufficiale completamente separata da quella meno ufficiale.
> 
> Inutile dire che per me e' una boiata colossale, ma sara' colpa mia e del mio modo di ragionare lineare.


Binario


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Binario


.
triste e solitario
scusa ma mi ricorda una canzone di una certa età


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> triste e solitario
> scusa ma mi ricorda una canzone di una certa età


Claudio villa?


----------



## iosolo (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente si..
> Chi ha un'altra prospettiva ci descrive cose che a noi sono completamente estranee.. Che troviamo pazzesche a volte.
> 
> Possiamo distanziarci sdegnati, o ascoltare incuriositi. Magari chiedergli perché non vede quel che vediamo noi.. O fargli presente che esiste anche quel che vediamo noi..
> ...


E' necessario provarle tutte per capirlo?! 
Non basta la nostra indole e il nostro carattere per decidere qual'è la posizione dove ci troviamo meglio?! 
Non c'è un posto "giusto" per vedere il "giusto" ma c'è il giusto per me. 
Io ci sono alcune posizioni che vorrei evitare, anche se lo sguardo, la visuale forse sarebbe più ampio.


----------



## iosolo (21 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mmmm..... esiste un retropensiero a questo proposito.
> 
> Un po' legato certamente all'autostima fatta a pezzi non tanto e non solo dal tradimento quanto dal percorso che al tradimento ha portato. Fin lì non ne hai la percezione concreta, che invece si manifesta in tutta la sua potenza quando scopri cosa sta succedendo.
> 
> ...


Prova a vederlo non come una seconda scelta... ma è la seconda volta che ti sceglie!
(Lo dico a te per dirlo a me!)


----------



## trilobita (21 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quanto e' vero quello che hai scritto. Lo psicologo mi ha detto che e' una cosa relativamente comune che il traditore si costruisca in testa una specie di vita parallela con l'amante e che riesce anche a tenere la vita ufficiale completamente separata da quella meno ufficiale.
> 
> Inutile dire che per me e' una boiata colossale, ma sara' colpa mia e del mio modo di ragionare lineare.


Scissione,mi hanno detto che trattasi di banalissima scissione,questo il termine..


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Claudio villa?


.
:up:


----------



## insane (21 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scissione,mi hanno detto che trattasi di banalissima scissione,questo il termine..


Sara' banale e comune quanto vuoi ma rimango piuttosto dubbioso sul fatto che un essere umano sia capace di auto-prendersi per i fondelli in questo modo. Ma ripeto, sono strano io, ne sono quasi convinto


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mmmm..... esiste un retropensiero a questo proposito.
> 
> Un po' legato certamente all'autostima fatta a pezzi non tanto e non solo dal tradimento quanto dal percorso che al tradimento ha portato. Fin lì non ne hai la percezione concreta, che invece si manifesta in tutta la sua potenza quando scopri cosa sta succedendo.
> 
> ...


Come al solito mi hai fornito pesanti argomenti di riflessione. Sui quali varie volte ho elaborato, specialmente, per quanto mi riguarda, nelle prime fasi del rapporto con quella che adesso è mia moglie. La strada per noi all' inzizio era incerta, io ad esempio sono stato piantato da lei dopo un mese che eravamo insieme, per poi riprenderci mesi dopo, per un tipo di rapporto che è andato in crescita continua. Prima di sposarci ho avuto una crisi con una collega di lavoro e ricordo ancora l' autentica disperazione che avevo letto negli occhi di mia moglie quando venne a sapere (da me) della cosa.
Possiamo dire sempre e senza incertezze che non cambieremmo mai il nostro attuale compagn* con nessuno? E non mi riferisco banalmente a Brad Pitt o Eva Green.
La persona che abbiamo accanto di che tipo di scelta è frutto?
Leggo di traditori che non esitano a portare a termine i loro piani, senza voler intaccare il loro rapporto matrimoniale, ma non è già di per se "scegliere altro" questo?


----------



## insane (21 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Possiamo dire sempre e senza incertezze che non cambieremmo mai il nostro attuale compagn* con nessuno? E non mi riferisco banalmente a Brad Pitt o Eva Green.


Mia opinione. Questo non possiamo affermarlo. 

Possiamo pero' essere coerenti con lui e con noi stessi e lasciarl* prima di imbarcarsi in un'altra avventura. 

Troppo comodo fare i test drive delle macchine nuove solo per sognare un po' per poi tenersi comunque la propria


----------



## trilobita (21 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Sara' banale e comune quanto vuoi ma rimango piuttosto dubbioso sul fatto che un essere umano sia capace di auto-prendersi per i fondelli in questo modo. Ma ripeto, sono strano io, ne sono quasi convinto


Allora siamo in due.
Difatti ho guardato sul dizionario dei sinonimi e contrari,scissione e merdaio non sono sinonimi,quindi anch'io non ci credo...


----------



## Divì (21 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mia opinione. Questo non possiamo affermarlo.
> 
> Possiamo pero' essere coerenti con lui e con noi stessi e lasciarl* prima di imbarcarsi in un'altra avventura.
> 
> Troppo comodo fare i test drive delle macchine nuove solo per sognare un po' per poi tenersi comunque la propria


Condivido. Infatti penso che un amore - anche importante - possa finire o entrare in sofferenza.... parlarne, affrontare le questioni  secondo me è un passo necessario anche se doloroso, in nome dell'amicizia, del rispetto e della vita trascorsa insieme. Poca o tanta che sia.
Mi domando perché per taluni non lo è, importante.  Il mio non vuol essere un giudizio di valore o morale ma credo una curiosità che è diventata legittima mio malgrado.
Anche ammettendo che sia una sorta di dissociazione (così la racconta anche mio marito), resta una tendenza? La tendenza a soddisfare un po' egoisticamente un bisogno, a saturarlo con ogni mezzo, dissociando per non sentirsi colpevole? Per poi tornare in carreggiata pretendendo che l'altro "cancelli" in nome della stessa amicizia, rispetto e vita trascorsa insieme che prima ha calpestato.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> E' necessario provarle tutte per capirlo?!
> Non basta la nostra indole e il nostro carattere per decidere qual'è la posizione dove ci troviamo meglio?!
> Non c'è un posto "giusto" per vedere il "giusto" ma c'è il giusto per me.
> Io ci sono alcune posizioni che vorrei evitare, anche se lo sguardo, la visuale forse sarebbe più ampio.


Diciamo che se la vita ti porta a provarne varie, la tua visuale ne può  risultare allargata.

Ovvio che devi cogliere "la poltrona disponibile" e decidere di desertici, in molti casi

Altre volte ci vieni catapultato dagli eventi

Da "tradito" io il terzo non l'ho " visto" affatto, x esempio

Da traditore non ho affatto "visto" il marito.
Ma ho visto cose incredibili, a volte, ad esempio una "moglie" ottima (io la vedevo, da amante, pensa tu)

Una moglie ottima che invece, paradossalmente, il marito NON VEDEVA affatto

Quindi si.. Cambiare posto puo aiutare e parecchio, a vedere meglio anche nella propria coppia.

Il posto "giusto" come scrivevo ieri, x me non esiste

Esistono posti dove ci si sta.comodi, e alla fine della fiera, dove vediamo bene quello che piu ci aggrada vedere


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mia opinione. Questo non possiamo affermarlo.
> 
> Possiamo pero' essere coerenti con lui e con noi stessi e lasciarl* prima di imbarcarsi in un'altra avventura.
> 
> Troppo comodo fare i test drive delle macchine nuove solo per sognare un po' per poi tenersi comunque la propria





Divì ha detto:


> Condivido. Infatti penso che un amore - anche importante - possa finire o entrare in sofferenza.... parlarne, affrontare le questioni  secondo me è un passo necessario anche se doloroso, in nome dell'amicizia, del rispetto e della vita trascorsa insieme. Poca o tanta che sia.
> Mi domando perché per taluni non lo è, importante.  Il mio non vuol essere un giudizio di valore o morale ma credo una curiosità che è diventata legittima mio malgrado.
> Anche ammettendo che sia una sorta di dissociazione (così la racconta anche mio marito), resta una tendenza? La tendenza a soddisfare un po' egoisticamente un bisogno, a saturarlo con ogni mezzo, dissociando per non sentirsi colpevole? Per poi tornare in carreggiata pretendendo che l'altro "cancelli" in nome della stessa amicizia, rispetto e vita trascorsa insieme che prima ha calpestato.


Il problema, secondo me è che per esercitare la coerenza ci vuole presenza di se e chiarezza, due caratteristiche rare, a quanto sembra.
Per me stesso ho concluso che io non ero sicuramente presente a me stesso, in certi frangenti.
Con questo non voglio togliere gravità, solo per amor del vero.....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io capisco benissimo quanto esterni..
> 
> Ma non è automatico x tutti..
> 
> ...


Queste sono anche affermazioni da volpe che non arriva all'uva altrimenti detto di far necessità virtù.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche io. Questa storia mi ricorda straordinariamente la vicenda di mio marito (e di conseguenza la bella avventura che mi è toccato di vivere). Il dubbio viene dalle tempistiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La residenza principale non è la seconda scelta rispetto alla casa al mare, anche se la vista sul mare, il clima e le nuotate sono indimenticabili.


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io capisco benissimo quanto esterni..Ma non è automatico x tutti..Ricordo una madre separata a prender un figlio in classe col mio, che al giovedì ci annunciava "radiosa" a noi genitori in attesa nell'androne, che quel week end "se lo sarebbe puppato il padre" e lei era libera!E li capisci anche quanto entusiasmo ci mettera' nella settimana che "se lo deve puppare lei"...C'è da prendere atto..E come su dice dalle mie parti (pensando al figlio) "a chi tocca 'un broncioli"


Ellamaddosca! Anche a me capita di essere sollevata quando qualcun altro si spuppa un po' mio figlio


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono anche affermazioni da volpe che non arriva all'uva altrimenti detto di far necessità virtù.


Si ma non solo. Io penso che quando ti trovi a gestire un figlio da sola, perché separata o comunque per la realtà dei fatti, sia naturale e umano volere dei momenti di stacco. Confesso che a me capita. Poi magari la piccola peste mi manca, anzi, il più delle volte è così.

Però lasciarlo un po' all'asilo e' un sollievo :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Ellamaddosca! Anche a me capita di essere sollevata quando qualcun altro si spuppa un po' mio figlio


C'è modo e modo di dirlo

Non è l'indubbio sollievo, ma il modo con cui lo esponi liberamente a terzi, senza che ti abbiano chiesto nulla, che fa capire che tuo figlio lo consideri poco più di un pacco postale

E guardando poi il figlio, come si comporta, specialmente con la madre, il cerchio si chiude e capisci il resto.


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di dirlo
> 
> Non è l'indubbio sollievo, ma il modo con cui lo esponi liberamente a terzi, senza che ti abbiano chiesto nulla, che fa capire che tuo figlio lo consideri poco più di un pacco postale
> 
> E guardando poi il figlio, come si comporta, specialmente con la madre, il cerchio si chiude e capisci il resto.


Cioè come si comporta il figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di dirlo
> 
> Non è l'indubbio sollievo, ma il modo con cui lo esponi liberamente a terzi, senza che ti abbiano chiesto nulla, che fa capire che tuo figlio lo consideri poco più di un pacco postale
> 
> E guardando poi il figlio, come si comporta, specialmente con la madre, il cerchio si chiude e capisci il resto.


Non dubito che esistano genitori incapaci di svolgere il loro ruolo, ma esistono in tutte le condizioni anagrafiche.
Sapendo cosa significano i weekend in famiglia, ci si può consolare anche pensando che si ha guadagnato in libertà.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè come si comporta il figlio?


Vale anche come quote x  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]

Il figlio è inquieto e carismatico di giorno, piange a nottate sane la notte come un vitellino quando dorme dal padre (non diciamolo alla mamma sennò ci resta male e gli si sciupa il week end)

Col padre è inquieto e indisciplinato, quando va dalla madre è un soldatino docile e remissivo che esegue a bacchetta ogni minima indicazione x compiacerla e strapparle una coccola (che arriva? Non arriva? Chi lo sa)

E qui mi fermo perché mi cominciano a girare i coglioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2017)

Io ho due figli, ormai grandicelli. A mio marito non è mai piaciuto occuparsi di loro. Mai fatto fare compiti, mai portati al parco.Io ho insegnato loro ad andare in bicicletta perché lui non aveva pazienza.Ho sempre lavorato part-time. Ma a me non sono mai pesati, io mi sono sempre divertita con loro.Feste di compleanno sempre in casa.Ero stanca ma contenta.Mio marito non Ha mai capito questo mio lato ludico.Mai avuto un po' di tempo x me. Ora si però


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vale anche come quote x  @_Brunetta_
> 
> Il figlio è *inquieto* e carismatico di giorno, piange a nottate sane la notte come un vitellino quando dorme dal padre (non diciamolo alla mamma sennò ci resta male e gli si sciupa il week end)
> 
> ...


Normale quando un bambino riceve messaggi contraddittori, sia da genitori separati sia da genitori che restano insieme.
Meglio il soldatino dell'indisciplinato. 
Il compiacere è una interpretazione malevola. Tutto quello che fanno i bambini lo fanno per comunicare. Voler fare contenti i genitori è normale. Oppure vuoi credere che un bambino abbia elementi di conoscenza e strumenti cognitivi per interpretare la realtà, compiere valutazioni e scelte?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Normale quando un bambino riceve messaggi contraddittori, sia da genitori separati sia da genitori che restano insieme.
> Meglio il soldatino dell'indisciplinato.
> Il compiacere è una interpretazione malevola. Tutto quello che fanno i bambini lo fanno per comunicare. Voler fare contenti i genitori è normale. Oppure vuoi credere che un bambino abbia elementi di conoscenza e strumenti cognitivi per interpretare la realtà, compiere valutazioni e scelte?


È normale compiacere la madre se quando sei a casa del padre dormi piu o meno serenamente come tutti gli altri tuoi compagni di classe

Senno x me no, non è normale

Anche se capisco che si voglia vedere solo la parte che rassicura, e quella che inquieta evitar di valutarla


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È normale compiacere la madre se quando sei a casa del padre dormi piu o meno serenamente come tutti gli altri tuoi compagni di classe
> 
> Senno x me no, non è normale
> 
> Anche se capisco che si voglia vedere solo la parte che rassicura, e quella che inquieta evitar di valutarla


Normale non vuol dire che va bene, ma che è ciò che ci si può aspettare dando regole e messaggi contraddittori e incoerenti.


----------



## Foglia (22 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vale anche come quote x  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
> 
> Il figlio è inquieto e carismatico di giorno, piange a nottate sane la notte come un vitellino quando dorme dal padre (non diciamolo alla mamma sennò ci resta male e gli si sciupa il week end)
> 
> ...


Magari e' solo una fase di transizione: da quanto sono separati?

Dico una cosa: pure mio figlio si comporta diversamente a seconda con chi interagisce. Con me e' scatenato. Con altri (tipo educatrici nido, miei genitori etc) e' bravissimo. Sa che io sono disposta a calare le braghe con lui. E io so che è sbagliato, piano piano mi sto correggendo. Fino a non molto tempo fa, quando si separava da me non faceva una piega. Se vedeva uscire di casa il padre erano tragedie. Si, lo so che parliamo di bambini di età diverse. Però da quanto scrivi anche io ho l'impressione che si tratti di un problema legato a genitori che magari lanciano messaggi contrastanti  (circostanza non certo rara tra chi non va d'accordo). Più che a una mamma degenere mi viene da pensare a due che devono essere d'accordo nell'interesse del figlio.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Marzo 2017)

*..*

Ma il lasciato e distrutto che fine ha fatto?


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma il lasciato e distrutto che fine ha fatto?


Rieccomi, scusate ho avuto un po' di casini allo studio e poi stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie.
Finalmente dopo la telefonata di qualche giorno fa sono riuscito a bloccarla su fb, cancellare numero di telefono per allontanarla dalla mia vita. Non è stato facile, ma davvero quella telefonata e le sue parole sono state per me una doccia gelata, mi hanno fatto capire di aver sopravvalutato lei innanzitutto come persona ma anche ciò che mi aveva detto o esplicitato con i fatti durante la nostra frequentazione.
Mi sono sentito dire che la nostra è stata una "conoscenza" e che se lei mi ha detto in dei momenti delle frasi e delle parole lo ha fatto solo perchè "l'ho spinta io". Questo ha generato in me verso di lei quasi un ribrezzo, se oggi penso ai bei momenti passati insieme, mi rimbombano subito dopo le sue parole e qualsiasi pensiero dolce o di bene viene spento.
Stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie non è stato facile, l'ho vista davvero ferita e piangere per colpa mia e sono stato molto male dopo, e ci sto anche ora solo ripensandoci.
Al momento la mia volontà è recuperare con mia moglie, anche perchè più tempo passa e più capisco quanto mi ami, che donna è, e soprattutto che l'altra MAI e poi MAI avrebbe potuta sostituirla. Forse l'altra è fisicamente più bella, ci mancherebbe non ha fatto due figli non ha una casa e due piccoli a cui badare, lei pensa solo a cosa mettere, l'estetista, la parrucchiera e il suo lavoro presso uno studio legale, ma penso che neanche *tra 50 anni* potrà avere la testa di mia moglie e nè tanto meno amarmi come fa mia moglie.
Sapete è facile oggi dire "sono la compagna, l'amante di X" ma mia moglie mi ha amato da sempre, da quando ero il signor NESSUNO e se oggi sono quello che sono molto lo devo anche a lei.
Per cui per chiudere il discorso dell'altra, ormai sono passato all'indifferenza, sentimento che reputo peggiore dell'odio, e utilizzando una frase di Bukowski: "Alcune persone non meritano il nostro sorriso, figurarci le nostre lacrime".


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Rieccomi, scusate ho avuto un po' di casini allo studio e poi stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie.
> Finalmente dopo la telefonata di qualche giorno fa sono riuscito a bloccarla su fb, cancellare numero di telefono per allontanarla dalla mia vita. Non è stato facile, ma davvero quella telefonata e le sue parole sono state per me una doccia gelata, mi hanno fatto capire di aver sopravvalutato lei innanzitutto come persona ma anche ciò che mi aveva detto o esplicitato con i fatti durante la nostra frequentazione.
> Mi sono sentito dire che la nostra è stata una "conoscenza" e che se lei mi ha detto in dei momenti delle frasi e delle parole lo ha fatto solo perchè "l'ho spinta io". Questo ha generato in me verso di lei quasi un ribrezzo, se oggi penso ai bei momenti passati insieme, mi rimbombano subito dopo le sue parole e qualsiasi pensiero dolce o di bene viene spento.
> Stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie non è stato facile, l'ho vista davvero ferita e piangere per colpa mia e sono stato molto male dopo, e ci sto anche ora solo ripensandoci.
> ...


Complimenti , se ci sarà una prossima volta non innamorarti.


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Complimenti , se ci sarà una prossima volta non innamorarti.


Non so se mai ci sarà, ma se ci sarà non avrò mai più fiducia di una donna che non sia mia moglie, questa storia mi ha davvero sconvolto non pensavo si potesse arrivare a mentire a un'altra persona e a se stessi in maniera così spudorata! Onestamente non pensavo che lo pochezza umana potesse toccare livelli così infimi...


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Non so se mai ci sarà, ma se ci sarà non avrò mai più fiducia di una donna che non sia mia moglie, questa storia mi ha davvero sconvolto non pensavo si potesse arrivare a mentire a un'altra persona e a se stessi in maniera così spudorata! Onestamente non pensavo che lo pochezza umana potesse toccare livelli così infimi...


Fiuuuuuuuuuuuuu l'hai scampata bene, son contenta per te :up:


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Fiuuuuuuuuuuuuu l'hai scampata bene, son contenta per te :up:


Chi mi conosce dal vivo e bene, sa che sono una persona che crede davvero nei sentimenti, che vive di stimoli di sfide e di emozioni, ma purtoppo il rovescio della medaglia è che credo nelle persone, in quello che dicono e dimostrano. In questo caso devo ammettere a me stesso di aver davvero sopravvalutato una persona anche perchè una che alle 8:00 di mattina ti dice "tu mi ecciti la mente", "mi manchi", "non vedo l'ora di vederti" e dopo un'ora, quanto tu devi affrontare un viaggio in auto di 1100 km, di cui i primi 100 su strade ghiacciate e che hai deciso di affrontarlo senza tappe per vedere lei, ti dice "non sono serena, sono confusa è meglio chiuderla qui" analizzando a mente fredda è una persona che non da valore agli altri se non a se stessa, oltre a essere una bambina immatura, egoista, cinica e stronza!


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Chi mi conosce dal vivo e bene, sa che sono una persona che crede davvero nei sentimenti, che vive di stimoli di sfide e di emozioni, ma purtoppo il rovescio della medaglia è che credo nelle persone, in quello che dicono e dimostrano. In questo caso devo ammettere a me stesso di aver davvero sopravvalutato una persona anche perchè una che alle 8:00 di mattina ti dice "tu mi ecciti la mente", "mi manchi", "non vedo l'ora di vederti" e dopo un'ora, quanto tu devi affrontare un viaggio in auto di 1100 km, di cui i primi 100 su strade ghiacciate e che hai deciso di affrontarlo senza tappe per vedere lei, ti dice "non sono serena, sono confusa è meglio chiuderla qui" analizzando a mente fredda è una persona che non da valore agli altri se non a se stessa, oltre a essere una bambina immatura, egoista, cinica e stronza!


Non so perché... o forse dall'ingenuità con cui ti sei lanciato quasi come un adolescente... avevo capito che sei una brava persona... ecco perché son contenta.
L'unica consolazione è che le brutte esperienze ci insegnano più di cento libri...
Spero vivamente che rimarrai con noi


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non so perché... o forse dall'ingenuità con cui ti sei lanciato quasi come un adolescente... avevo capito che sei una brava persona... ecco perché son contenta.
> L'unica consolazione è che le brutte esperienze ci insegnano più di cento libri...
> Spero vivamente che rimarrai con noi


Grazie del complimento, si le brutte esperienze sono quelle che ci fanno imparare e crescere.
Resterò con voi...fin quando non mi caccerete, promesso.


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Grazie del complimento, si le brutte esperienze sono quelle che ci fanno imparare e crescere.
> Resterò con voi...fin quando non mi caccerete, promesso.


:up:


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Rieccomi, scusate ho avuto un po' di casini allo studio e poi stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie.
> Finalmente dopo la telefonata di qualche giorno fa sono riuscito a bloccarla su fb, cancellare numero di telefono per allontanarla dalla mia vita. Non è stato facile, ma davvero quella telefonata e le sue parole sono state per me una doccia gelata, mi hanno fatto capire di aver sopravvalutato lei innanzitutto come persona ma anche ciò che mi aveva detto o esplicitato con i fatti durante la nostra frequentazione.
> Mi sono sentito dire che la nostra è stata una "conoscenza" e che se lei mi ha detto in dei momenti delle frasi e delle parole lo ha fatto solo perchè "l'ho spinta io". Questo ha generato in me verso di lei quasi un ribrezzo, se oggi penso ai bei momenti passati insieme, mi rimbombano subito dopo le sue parole e qualsiasi pensiero dolce o di bene viene spento.
> Stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie non è stato facile, l'ho vista davvero ferita e piangere per colpa mia e sono stato molto male dopo, e ci sto anche ora solo ripensandoci.
> ...


E tu .... la ami?


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2017)

ciao 

quello su cui io, se fossi in te, non mollerei l'attenzione e anzi, indagherei e bene anche, è la molla che ti ha spinto, nonostante tua moglie e quello che stai scrivendo di lei, ad andare a cercare fuori. 

Se no, al netto degli innamoramenti che vanno e che vengono, al prossimo giro ci sei di nuovo dentro. 

Non penso l'altra di questa volta ti abbia puntato una pistola alla tempia. Anche tu volevi. Fare. Ascoltare. Sentire. 

E credere. 

Io non smetterei di farmi domande...adesso è tutto troppo caldo...per poter trarre qualche conclusione. 
Secondo me. 

Tu hai deciso di andare, mentire e anche lasciarti trasportare da quello che sentivi. Tu. Al netto delle professioni della gattina. 

Quel che è lei conta molto poco. Anzi, conta nella misura in cui non l'hai visto...se non adesso. 
E questo sarebbe l'altro fulcro attorno a cui mi muoverei con le domande allo specchio.


----------



## trilobita (22 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> quello su cui io, se fossi in te, non mollerei l'attenzione e anzi, indagherei e bene anche, è la molla che ti ha spinto, nonostante tua moglie e quello che stai scrivendo di lei, ad andare a cercare fuori.
> 
> ...


Giuro,capìta tutta...Gp,hai spento il sintomo,ma  il virus è ancora li.
Se la mia decifra è corretta,quoto...


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> quello su cui io, se fossi in te, non mollerei l'attenzione e anzi, indagherei e bene anche, è la molla che ti ha spinto, nonostante tua moglie e quello che stai scrivendo di lei, ad andare a cercare fuori.
> 
> ...


La tua analisi è perfetta, ed è proprio su questo che sto indagando con il debito aiuto, anche perchè da solo non ce la farei. Di fondo la mia vita è stata segnata da un periodo buoi della mia famiglia che ha coinciso con la mia maggiore età nel corso del quale non ho potuto vivere spensierato. Ora che la mia situazione è cambiata diventando "agiata" probabilmente sta risalendo in me la voglia di recuperare quel "tempo perso"...


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> *Giuro,capìta tutta*...Gp,hai spento il sintomo,ma  il virus è ancora li.
> Se la mia decifra è corretta,quoto...


:rotfl::risata::bacissimo:

esatto...e ti ringrazio per avermi sintetizzata...

che poi, più che un virus...è lui. 
E' conoscere se stesso e cosa lo spinge in una direzione piuttosto che in un'altra. 

In questa situazione, quello che più di tutto io troverei allarmante, sarebbe l'essermi trovata immersa in una situazione senza saper nè come nè quando nè dove nè perchè...

E sarebbe allarmante per me. 

Al netto di tutte le relazioni che potrei avere. 

E indagare questi aspetti di sè, è anche assumersi la responsabilità di chi si è. 
Per poter aver Cura di chi è intorno e a cui si vuol bene...nel senso più alto del termine, al netto dell'amore eh. 

Proprio la Cura.


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> La tua analisi è perfetta, ed è proprio su questo che sto indagando *con il debito aiuto*, anche perchè da solo non ce la farei. Di fondo la mia vita è stata segnata da un periodo buoi della mia famiglia che ha coinciso con la mia maggiore età nel corso del quale non ho potuto vivere spensierato. Ora che la mia situazione è cambiata diventando "agiata" probabilmente sta risalendo in me la voglia di recuperare quel "tempo perso"...


Bene...anche ed in particolare per il debito aiuto
...sono posti, quelli, dove andar da soli non è il massimo. 

Come stai adesso? 

ti è calata un po' l'ansia di cui parlavi l'altro giorno?


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene...anche ed in particolare per il debito aiuto
> ...sono posti, quelli, dove andar da soli non è il massimo.
> 
> Come stai adesso?
> ...


L'ansia era per la telefonata/incontro con "lei" ma presumo tu abbia letto l'epilogo e le conclusioni che ne ho tratto...


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> L'ansia era per la telefonata/incontro con "lei" ma presumo tu abbia letto l'epilogo e le conclusioni che ne ho tratto...


Sì, ti ho letto 

Ti avevo però letto in ansia, su di giri, anche nei giorni precedenti...l'ansia non è una brutta cosa, fa stare male, ma indica cose dentro...è un segnale importante e di solito punta profondo...o meglio, spunta dal profondo...

Una cosa ho imparato sulla mia pelle, che la mente, mente 

E certi indicatori, ansia, attacchi di panico et similia, compresi quelli che passano attraverso il corpo, sono importanti. 

Non solo perchè turbano un andamento del quotidiano creando malessere, ma proprio perchè turbando un andamento spezzano un ritmo di abitudini e permettono sguardi inediti...

se ci si concede al malessere e al non cercare risposte immediate, lasciando invece "ri-suonare" le domande...
anche quando sono mute, magari nella forma di semplici inquietudini, piccoli o grandi stridori interni...

l'aiuto di cui si parlava è importante...perchè risalire alla fonte degli stridori, significa attraversare esattamente il malessere, il dolore...da soli si rischia di perdersi...e sono territori in cui non esistono mappe, se non quelle che si costruiscono mano a mano mentre si attraversa 

Pensi che la tua ansia dei giorni scorsi dipendesse solo dalla risoluzione con lei (la gattina intendo)?


----------



## gp161 (22 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ti ho letto
> 
> Ti avevo però letto in ansia, su di giri, anche nei giorni precedenti...l'ansia non è una brutta cosa, fa stare male, ma indica cose dentro...è un segnale importante e di solito punta profondo...o meglio, spunta dal profondo...
> 
> ...


Presumo di si perchè da dopo la telefonata questa mi è svanita, lasciando posto a un totale schifo nei suoi confronti!


----------



## ipazia (22 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Presumo di si perchè da dopo la telefonata questa mi è svanita, lasciando posto a un *totale schifo nei suoi confronti*!


...e non ti suona almeno un po' strano che fino a non molto tempo fa pensavi che saresti stato disposto a lasciare tua moglie per questa per cui adesso provi una schifo totale? 

Nessuna polemica eh...davvero. 

Semplicemente io non mi fiderei moltissimo degli estremi delle emozioni se fossi in te...quando l'oscillazione è tanto ampia, e l'ansia lo segnala (un po' come la nausea, a volte, sulle montagne russe), la chiarezza è più che altro affidata agli estremi, all'esterno, più che a una posizione di chiarezza interna...

non pensi?


----------



## ilnikko (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Presumo di si perchè da dopo la telefonata questa mi è svanita, lasciando posto a un totale schifo nei suoi confronti!


Fammi capire : se mi vuoi lascio mia moglie e sto' con te, se non mi vuoi nell'arco di cinque minuti mi fai schifo, giusto ? la tua volontà, il tuo carattere, cosa vuoi tu dove sono ? L'unica cosa certa è che sicuramente non ne eri innamorato, quello succede indipendentemente dall'altra persona e da quello che vuole lei. Inoltre,secondo me, non è che se non c'è l'amante allora stai con tua moglie, pure quella deve essere una cosa indipendente, nel senso che devi cercare di ricostruire con tua moglie se davvero vuoi lei e non perchè l'altra ti ha detto no, se no tra un anno siamo punto e a capo. Ti dico questo perchè lo sto facendo io, ed è vero che fa' una paura bestia, ma lo stare da soli con se' stessi per un periodo,piu' o meno lungo, credo sia l'unica strada per capire davvero chi sei e cosa vuoi, e ti tolgo il dubbio : da soli non si muore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Rieccomi, scusate ho avuto un po' di casini allo studio e poi stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie.
> Finalmente dopo la telefonata di qualche giorno fa sono riuscito a bloccarla su fb, cancellare numero di telefono per allontanarla dalla mia vita. Non è stato facile, ma davvero quella telefonata e le sue parole sono state per me una doccia gelata, mi hanno fatto capire di aver sopravvalutato lei innanzitutto come persona ma anche ciò che mi aveva detto o esplicitato con i fatti durante la nostra frequentazione.
> Mi sono sentito dire che la nostra è stata una "conoscenza" e che se lei mi ha detto in dei momenti delle frasi e delle parole lo ha fatto solo perchè "l'ho spinta io". Questo ha generato in me verso di lei quasi un ribrezzo, se oggi penso ai bei momenti passati insieme, mi rimbombano subito dopo le sue parole e qualsiasi pensiero dolce o di bene viene spento.
> Stamane dalla psicologa con mia moglie non è stato facile, l'ho vista davvero ferita e piangere per colpa mia e sono stato molto male dopo, e ci sto anche ora solo ripensandoci.
> ...


Ciao, i grassetti. Tua moglie ti ama, ma tu provi solo riconoscenza per lei?


----------



## patroclo (23 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Fammi capire : se mi vuoi lascio mia moglie e sto' con te, se non mi vuoi nell'arco di cinque minuti mi fai schifo, giusto ? la tua volontà, il tuo carattere, cosa vuoi tu dove sono ? L'unica cosa certa è che sicuramente non ne eri innamorato, quello succede indipendentemente dall'altra persona e da quello che vuole lei. Inoltre,secondo me, non è che se non c'è l'amante allora stai con tua moglie, pure quella deve essere una cosa indipendente, nel senso che devi cercare di ricostruire con tua moglie se davvero vuoi lei e non perchè l'altra ti ha detto no, se no tra un anno siamo punto e a capo. Ti dico questo perchè lo sto facendo io, ed è vero che fa' una paura bestia, ma lo stare da soli con se' stessi per un periodo,piu' o meno lungo, credo sia l'unica strada per capire davvero chi sei e cosa vuoi, e ti tolgo il dubbio : da soli non si muore.


....non posso darti verdi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non posso darti verdi


.
fatto io


----------



## iosolo (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Chi mi conosce dal vivo e bene, sa che sono una persona che crede davvero nei sentimenti, che vive di stimoli di sfide e di emozioni, ma purtoppo il rovescio della medaglia è che credo nelle persone, in quello che dicono e dimostrano. In questo caso devo ammettere a me stesso di aver davvero sopravvalutato una persona anche perchè una che alle 8:00 di mattina ti dice "tu mi ecciti la mente", "mi manchi", "non vedo l'ora di vederti" e dopo un'ora, quanto tu devi affrontare un viaggio in auto di 1100 km, di cui i primi 100 su strade ghiacciate e che hai deciso di affrontarlo senza tappe per vedere lei, *ti dice "non sono serena, sono confusa è meglio chiuderla qui" analizzando a mente fredda è una persona che non da valore agli altri se non a se stessa, oltre a essere una bambina immatura, egoista, cinica e stronza!*


Ne più ne meno di quello che hai fatto con tua moglie che ora tanto apprezzi. 
Forse e dico forse manchi di obiettività e continui a buttarti nelle situazioni e nei giudizi senza un minimo di riflessione. 
E' più facile vedere le pecche degli altri è più dura invece analizzare attentamente i nostri di atteggiamenti. 

Questo prendere posizione netta per poi ribaltarla a seconda di come spira il vento continua a farti danni e di conseguenza i danni li fai anche a chi ti sta vicino.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Chi mi conosce dal vivo e bene, sa che sono una persona che crede davvero nei sentimenti, che vive di stimoli di sfide e di emozioni, ma purtoppo il rovescio della medaglia è che credo nelle persone, in quello che dicono e dimostrano. In questo caso devo ammettere a me stesso di aver davvero sopravvalutato una persona anche perchè una che alle 8:00 di mattina ti dice "tu mi ecciti la mente", "mi manchi", "non vedo l'ora di vederti" e dopo un'ora, quanto tu devi affrontare un viaggio in auto di 1100 km, di cui i primi 100 su strade ghiacciate e che hai deciso di affrontarlo senza tappe per vedere lei, ti dice "non sono serena, sono confusa è meglio chiuderla qui" analizzando a mente fredda è una persona che non da valore agli altri se non a se stessa, oltre a essere una bambina immatura, egoista, cinica e stronza!


L'avevi presa sul serio dopo solo 1 mese e poco più di frequentazione!!! Però


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'avevi presa sul serio dopo solo 1 mese e poco più di frequentazione!!! Però


Diciamo che con lei stavo bene e mi sembrava ci stesse anche lei con me, evidentemente mi ero sbagliato...


----------



## iosolo (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Diciamo che con lei stavo bene e mi sembrava ci stesse anche lei con me, evidentemente mi ero sbagliato...


Tanto da mandare all'aria il matrimonio con una donna che trovi eccezionale?


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tanto da mandare all'aria il matrimonio con una donna che trovi eccezionale?



Guarda se le cose fossero andate bene anche a valle di un periodi di frequentazione più lungo...ci avrei pensato seriamente. Il problema vero è che avevo sopravvalutato innanzitutto la persona e poi le sue dimostrazioni nei miei confronti


----------



## francoff (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Guarda se le cose fossero andate bene anche a valle di un periodi di frequentazione più lungo...ci avrei pensato seriamente. Il problema vero è che avevo sopravvalutato innanzitutto la persona e poi le sue dimostrazioni nei miei confronti



Delirio


----------



## Divì (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Guarda se le cose fossero andate bene anche a valle di un periodi di frequentazione più lungo...ci avrei pensato seriamente. Il problema vero è che avevo sopravvalutato innanzitutto la persona e poi le sue dimostrazioni nei miei confronti


Anche questo è interessante, da un punto di vista quasi "scientifico".

Cioè tu dici che anche se la storia fosse durata più a lungo avresti avuto dubbi a lasciare tua moglie non per il suo valore o per i tuoi sentimenti nei suoi confronti, ma per la sopravvalutazione della tua amica, come si è palesata alla prova dei fatti ? 

Per capire. Senza polemica.


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Anche questo è interessante, da un punto di vista quasi "scientifico".
> 
> Cioè tu dici che anche se la storia fosse durata più a lungo avresti avuto dubbi a lasciare tua moglie non per il suo valore o per i tuoi sentimenti nei suoi confronti, ma per la sopravvalutazione della tua amica, come si è palesata alla prova dei fatti ?
> 
> Per capire. Senza polemica.


I fatti principali sono l'aver deciso di chiudere in un'ora, di avermelo comunicato via telefono mentre io ero in viaggio per andare prima da lei e poi dalla mia famiglia, ma su questo ero disposto a passarci sopra, lo scoramento vero è stato la telefonata dove lei ha sintetizzato il mese passato insieme come una "conoscenza", accusandomi di averla "spinta" anche a palesare i suoi sentimenti.


----------



## iosolo (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> I fatti principali sono l'aver deciso di chiudere in un'ora, di avermelo comunicato via telefono mentre io ero in viaggio per andare prima da lei e poi dalla mia famiglia, ma su questo ero disposto a passarci sopra, lo scoramento vero è stato la telefonata dove lei ha sintetizzato il mese passato insieme come una "conoscenza", accusandomi di averla "spinta" anche a palesare i suoi sentimenti.


Infatti aveva ragione lei. 
In un mese che vuoi provare, a malapena vi conoscete. 

Credo che sia più matura di te in questo.


----------



## Divì (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> I fatti principali sono l'aver deciso di chiudere in un'ora, di avermelo comunicato via telefono mentre io ero in viaggio per andare prima da lei e poi dalla mia famiglia, ma su questo ero disposto a passarci sopra, lo scoramento vero è stato la telefonata dove lei ha sintetizzato il mese passato insieme come una "conoscenza", accusandomi di averla "spinta" anche a palesare i suoi sentimenti.


Non mi hai risposto nel merito.....

Sembri mio marito 

Lui alla fine si è chiarito. Peccato ci abbia messo 3 anni .......


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2017)

*...*



gp161 ha detto:


> Guarda se le cose fossero andate bene anche a valle di un periodi di frequentazione più lungo...ci avrei pensato seriamente. Il problema vero è che avevo sopravvalutato innanzitutto la persona e poi le sue dimostrazioni nei miei confronti


È un difetto che in passato avevo anche io.

Mi capitava curiosamente di super valutare chi mi diceva che ero unico, eccezionale, etc...

Poi ho capito che quasi sempre, a fronte di cotanta traboccante improvvisa e reiterata esposizione, dietro quasi sempre c'è l'inculata


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto nel merito.....
> 
> Sembri mio marito
> 
> Lui alla fine si è chiarito. Peccato ci abbia messo 3 anni .......



Hai ragione non ti ho risposto.
Se tra noi avesse funzionato per un tempo apprezzabile e tale da capire cosa davvero ci fosse tra noi e se questo poteva essere qualcosa di solido nel tempo, ovvero se fosse continuato tutto con un'intensità paragonabile a quella iniziale, sarei stato disposto a intraprendere qualcosa di serio con lei.


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un difetto che in passato avevo anche io.
> 
> Mi capitava curiosamente di super valutare chi mi diceva che ero unico, eccezionale, etc...
> 
> Poi ho capito che quasi sempre, a fronte di cotanta traboccante improvvisa e reiterata esposizione, dietro quasi sempre c'è l'inculata


Su questo ti devo dare ragione...


----------



## iosolo (23 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un difetto che in passato avevo anche io.
> 
> Mi capitava curiosamente di super valutare chi mi diceva che ero unico, eccezionale, etc...
> *
> ...


----------



## Divì (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Hai ragione non ti ho risposto.
> Se tra noi avesse funzionato per un tempo apprezzabile e tale da capire cosa davvero ci fosse tra noi e se questo poteva essere qualcosa di solido nel tempo, ovvero se fosse continuato tutto con un'intensità paragonabile a quella iniziale, sarei stato disposto a intraprendere qualcosa di serio con lei.


Io al posto tuo, alla luce di questa tua valutazione, lascerei mia moglie. Glielo devi. Ascolta ermik e il nikko. 

Oppure fai come mio marito che oltre ad aver capito che la tipa non era come credeva ed aver acquisito la consapevolezza che comunque la storia non avrebbe potuto acquisire solidità nel tempo, ha messo in discussione le proprie scelte e ha gradatamente smesso di dire "mia moglie mi ama" e ha cominciato a dire "io amo mia moglie".

Io ancora devo crederci, perché 3 anni passati a sentire dire le stesse cavolate non aiutano, ma lui sembra determinato.

E noi stiamo insieme da quasi 25 anni.....
Ed è stata un'unica volta ......


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un difetto che in passato avevo anche io.
> 
> Mi capitava curiosamente di super valutare chi mi diceva che ero unico, eccezionale, etc...
> 
> Poi ho capito che quasi sempre, a fronte di cotanta traboccante improvvisa e reiterata esposizione, dietro quasi sempre c'è l'inculata


esattamente così, lo si impara vivendo :up:



Divì ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo, alla luce di questa tua valutazione, lascerei mia moglie. Glielo devi. Ascolta ermik e il nikko.
> 
> Oppure fai come mio marito che oltre ad aver capito che la tipa non era come credeva ed aver acquisito la consapevolezza che comunque la storia non avrebbe potuto acquisire solidità nel tempo, ha messo in discussione le proprie scelte e ha gradatamente smesso di dire "mia moglie mi ama" e ha cominciato a dire "io amo mia moglie".
> 
> ...


Anche @jp161 ora è molto determinato, poi il percorso di analisi che ha intrapreso farà il resto...
Mandare all'aria tutto per un inciampo in itinere mi pare davvero esagerato.


----------



## iosolo (23 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo, alla luce di questa tua valutazione, lascerei mia moglie. Glielo devi. Ascolta ermik e il nikko.
> 
> Oppure fai come mio marito che oltre ad aver capito che la tipa non era come credeva ed aver acquisito la consapevolezza che comunque la storia non avrebbe potuto acquisire solidità nel tempo, ha messo in discussione le proprie scelte e ha gradatamente smesso di dire "mia moglie mi ama" e ha cominciato a dire "io amo mia moglie".
> 
> ...


Quoto. 
Ha fatto dei castelli in aria, basati tutti su dei SE. 
Purtroppo questo vuol dire che non dipendeva tanto dalla persona che aveva di fronte, ma da quello che immagina che lei fosse e provasse. 
Quel bisogno di altro secondo me a breve si farà di nuovo sentire.


----------



## Divì (23 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> esattamente così, lo si impara vivendo :up:
> 
> 
> Anche @jp161 ora è molto determinato, poi il percorso di analisi che ha intrapreso farà il resto...
> Mandare all'aria tutto per un inciampo in itinere mi pare davvero esagerato.


Ma certo. Se è un inciampo in itinere.


----------



## flower7700 (23 Marzo 2017)

Mi sembra che sia stata solo l'amante a scegliere per tutti. Lui non ha scelto, ha subìto la scelta... e piuttosto che solo resta con la moglie.... fino alla prossima che passa .... anche perché se non è stata la "prima scappatella" insomma.... tutto l'amore per la moglie non lo vedo, vedo solo opportunismo/abitudine.


----------



## francoff (23 Marzo 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che sia stata solo l'amante a scegliere per tutti. Lui non ha scelto, ha subìto la scelta... e piuttosto che solo resta con la moglie.... fino alla prossima che passa .... anche perché se non è stata la "prima scappatella" insomma.... tutto l'amore per la moglie non lo vedo, vedo solo opportunismo/abitudine.



Purtroppo, per la moglie, condivido al 100%.


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Purtroppo, per la moglie, condivido al 100%.


Questa volta sono davvero deciso a portare avanti un'analisi su di me, che mi possa far capire i motivi di questi miei allontanamenti e se possibile sanarli definitivamente. In caso non ci dovessi riuscire, allora prenderei una decisione definitiva per me e per mia moglie anche perchè tutto ciò non è giusto nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Fammi capire : se mi vuoi lascio mia moglie e sto' con te, se non mi vuoi nell'arco di cinque minuti mi fai schifo, giusto ? la tua volontà, il tuo carattere, cosa vuoi tu dove sono ? L'unica cosa certa è che sicuramente non ne eri innamorato, quello succede indipendentemente dall'altra persona e da quello che vuole lei. Inoltre,secondo me, non è che se non c'è l'amante allora stai con tua moglie, pure quella deve essere una cosa indipendente, nel senso che devi cercare di ricostruire con tua moglie se davvero vuoi lei e non perchè l'altra ti ha detto no, se no tra un anno siamo punto e a capo. Ti dico questo perchè lo sto facendo io, ed è vero che fa' una paura bestia, ma lo stare da soli con se' stessi per un periodo,piu' o meno lungo, credo sia l'unica strada per capire davvero chi sei e cosa vuoi, e ti tolgo il dubbio : da soli non si muore.


Comunque è in terapia. Che non è molto lucido l'ha capito. 

Soero solo che non faccia questi discorsi alla moglie. Fossi in lei...:incazzato:


----------



## francoff (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Questa volta sono davvero deciso a portare avanti un'analisi su di me, che mi possa far capire i motivi di questi miei allontanamenti e se possibile sanarli definitivamente. In caso non ci dovessi riuscire, allora prenderei una decisione definitiva per me e per mia moglie anche perchè tutto ciò non è giusto nei suoi confronti.


 l hai capito!


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Guarda se le cose fossero andate bene anche a valle di un periodi di frequentazione più lungo...ci avrei pensato seriamente. Il problema vero è che avevo sopravvalutato innanzitutto la persona e poi le sue dimostrazioni nei miei confronti



dopo questa "perla di saggezza" mi astengo da qualsiasi intervento.......


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> l hai capito!


Ciao Franco invece tu come stai?????


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque è in terapia. Che non è molto lucido l'ha capito.
> 
> Soero solo che non faccia questi discorsi alla moglie. Fossi in lei...:incazzato:


Si purtroppo non sono per nulla lucido e obiettivo verso di me e verso gli altri in questo periodo e per questo ho deciso di farmi aiutare sia per capire cosa ho dentro che per capire se ancora vi è qualcosa di recuperabile nel mio matrimonio, ti posso assicurare che non è facile perchè il peggiore nemico di noi stessi è proprio noi stessi.


----------



## francoff (23 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ciao Franco invece tu come stai?????


Bene grazie, sabato ho il volo di rientro


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Bene grazie, sabato ho il volo di rientro


Mi fa piacere.
Ti sento positivo, secondo me è arrivato il momento di rindossare muta ed attrezzatura....e rilassarti con qualche bella immersione (dalle mie parti tempo bello e mare calmo).


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Questa volta *sono* davvero *deciso a portare avanti un'analisi su di me*, che mi possa far capire i motivi di questi miei allontanamenti e se possibile sanarli definitivamente. In caso non ci dovessi riuscire, allora prenderei una decisione definitiva per me e per mia moglie anche perchè tutto ciò non è giusto nei suoi confronti.





gp161 ha detto:


> Si purtroppo non sono per nulla lucido e obiettivo verso di me e verso gli altri in questo periodo e per questo ho deciso di farmi aiutare sia per capire cosa ho dentro che per capire se ancora vi è qualcosa di recuperabile nel mio matrimonio, ti posso assicurare che non è facile perchè *il peggiore nemico di noi stessi è proprio noi stessi*.


Il primo grassetto è importante...per il tuo benessere in primis. 
Se tu per primo non stai bene, dubito tu possa pensare di "diffondere" benessere intorno a te 

Quanto al secondo grassetto...ti auguro di arrivare, e in forze, a sentire che non sei il tuo nemico, ma sei il tuo miglior alleato. 
E' trovare Casa. E si sta bene a Casa. 

Una cosa utile da avere in valigia per quel viaggio, è il non avere paura di avere paura.


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il primo grassetto è importante...per il tuo benessere in primis.
> Se tu per primo non stai bene, dubito tu possa pensare di "diffondere" benessere intorno a te
> 
> Quanto al secondo grassetto...ti auguro di arrivare, e in forze, a sentire che non sei il tuo nemico, ma sei il tuo miglior alleato.
> ...


Non puoi immaginare quanto mi rincuorino le tue parole, Grazie! 
So che non sarà facile, ma lo devo fare per abbattere una volta per sempre questo fantasma che è in me e che mi ha portato, anocra una volta, a mettere a repentaglio quello che io e mia moglie abbiamo costruito in 15 anni. Credimi quando mi guardo allo specchio in dei momenti mi odio, in altri faccio di tutto per darmi la carica e l'energia per portare avanti questa battaglia che so comunque sarà dura.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2017)

gp161 ha detto:


> Non puoi immaginare quanto mi rincuorino le tue parole, Grazie!
> So che non sarà facile, ma lo devo fare per abbattere una volta per sempre questo fantasma che è in me e che mi ha portato, anocra una volta, a mettere a repentaglio quello che io e mia moglie abbiamo costruito in 15 anni. Credimi quando mi guardo allo specchio in dei momenti mi odio, in altri faccio di tutto per darmi la carica e l'energia per portare avanti questa battaglia che so comunque sarà dura.


...Prego 

sai, io credo che non esista "facile" o "difficile", in particolare in queste cose...credo sia semplicemente "conosciuto" o "sconosciuto"...e lo sconosciuto tende a fare paura, più che altro, e penso che sia importante, la paura dello sconosciuto intendo. 

E' un buon indicatore, se si impara a conoscerla e governarla e usarla come "guida" per l'attenzione e la cautela, come "stop" istintivo a cui affidarsi per fermarsi nell'ascolto di sè. 

Mi riferisco alla paura "buona", quella che non paralizza e/o spedisce in reazione impulsiva, ma che invece è parte della costruzione della fiducia in se stessi, della propria capacità di annusare l'aria e cogliere le sfumature.

Quanto ai fantasmi, che io chiamavo demoni, nella mia esperienza combatterli mi ha tendenzialmente svuotata di energia e di conseguenza spedita nei vecchi meccanismi (conosciuti e sicuri) a cercar riposo e riparo...ad un certo punto ero talmente stanca che ho smesso, mi sono arresa...mi ci sono seduta in mezzo e li ho lasciati fare...diciamo che non è stata una passeggiata in campagna...ma posso dire che ora siamo in rapporti piuttosto buoni e come minimo dialoghiamo 

Quei fantasmi...si può provare ad evitarli per una  vita intera, si può provare a combatterli...magari si può anche avere la sensazione di vincerli...il rovescio della medaglia è che per una vita intera si evita se stessi, si combatte se stessi e si finisce per essere perdenti di se stessi...

Allo specchio ci sei sempre tu...io non penso ci siano molte opzioni rispetto all'accettarsi, se si è in cerca di Pace e Fedeltà. Non all'altro. A se stessi. Innanzitutto. 

Non pensi? 

In ogni caso...questo tuo percorso non lo puoi fare a balzi, ma, come ogni percorso, semplicemente serve mettere un passo dopo l'altro. Con calma. Imparando il tuo ritmo. Il tuo modo del respirare. Il tuo passo. 
E' con te. In solitaria.


----------



## gp161 (23 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Prego
> 
> sai, io credo che non esista "facile" o "difficile", in particolare in queste cose...credo sia semplicemente "conosciuto" o "sconosciuto"...e lo sconosciuto tende a fare paura, più che altro, e penso che sia importante, la paura dello sconosciuto intendo.
> 
> ...


E' che essendo io di base, passami il termine, per formamentis una mente "matematica" non mi riesco a dare una spiegazione a tutta questa situazione, di questo ho "paura", ma come hai detto tu un passo alla volta farò il mio percorso e ne verrò a capo.
Per quanto riguarda i fantasmi o demoni che dir si voglia, al momento con loro non riesco a dialogare, per mesi anni se ne stanno fermi da parte, ma poi quando come qualche mese fa si svegliano e mi accerchiano...purtroppo vincono su di me...dovrò imparare, come hai detto tu, a dialogare con loro e non lasciargli prendere il sopravvento su di me.


----------



## francoff (24 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere.
> Ti sento positivo, secondo me è arrivato il momento di rindossare muta ed attrezzatura....e rilassarti con qualche bella immersione (dalle mie parti tempo bello e mare calmo).


in tv dicono che tornerà il brutto


----------



## Divì (24 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> in tv dicono che tornerà il brutto


Fino a domani, dai!


----------



## francoff (24 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Fino a domani, dai!



dici che il bel tempo mi accompagnerà?


----------



## Divì (24 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> dici che il bel tempo mi accompagnerà?


Stamattina al Gazzettino Padano dicevano che le temperature sono in ripresa. Come dire: ha da passà 'a nuttata


----------



## Menomale (10 Aprile 2017)

*Hai fatto bene*



gp161 ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho più di un "precedente", purtroppo questa tipa mi ha davvero preso molto e al momento messo una marea di dubbi e probabilmente incrinato seriamente il mio matrimonio.


Purtroppo di uomini come te ce ne sono pochi! La maggior parte non metterebbe mai fine ad un matrimonio con figli per l'amante. 
Con Stima
Amante da 4 anni


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Aprile 2017)

Menomale ha detto:


> Purtroppo di uomini come te ce ne sono pochi! La maggior parte non metterebbe mai fine ad un matrimonio con figli per l'amante.
> Con Stima
> Amante da 4 anni


Pochi......e meno male. Ah l'ammore che fa' fa...


----------



## gp161 (3 Maggio 2017)

Menomale ha detto:


> Purtroppo di uomini come te ce ne sono pochi! La maggior parte non metterebbe mai fine ad un matrimonio con figli per l'amante.
> Con Stima
> Amante da 4 anni


Penso che pochi abbiano il coraggio di ammettere di aver sbagliato. In questo momento io ho scelto di seguire un altro percorso dettato da tanti motivi, tra i quali il sentimento che comunque mi lega a mia moglie. Onestamente non so se e per quanto tempo questo mi legherà ancora a lei, ma insieme abbiamo deciso di provarci nuovamente con non poche difficoltà...


----------

